# Crickets and Cicada Seeds



## The Mantis (Jan 14, 2021)

Hey y'all anyone running their gear? Slept on the Black Muddy River but wanted to see how it compares to Stonemason with the same momma. 

Ended up grabbing the Dinosaur Cookies to do a cookie contest one day soon.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jan 14, 2021)

I'm growing out ogtkm10 currently; very large and vigorous plants in veg. I've also got a few packs of bmr that im planning on getting to late in 2021 or early 2022 (also still have some ufo from coastal that needs to get wet)

Fwiw, since you missed out on black muddy river; akbeanbrains was given a bunch of packs to sift through from Bob Hemphill. Pretty sure he uses it in his black dom bx and he did a drop or two were he outcrossed the bmr male to other stuff but he only ever called it bdpnwhpnl1 or something similar because crickets and cicadas hadn't named the cross yet.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jan 15, 2021)

Had this little piggy back mutation pop on a seed plant of ogtkm10. The plant is female and ive already got it cloned out; but I'm trying to keep this thing going long enough to clone it as well, just to see what it do.


----------



## jackgonza (Jan 17, 2021)

Black Muddy River is incredible, smells of garlic and onion funk that will put your ass to bed
I had multiple keepers in a pack but kept 1

Im also running some testers right now with his M10 afghan 1 male
He crossed it to two of his Black Domina cuts
one being his '95 Black Domina that i believe he acquired from the Nature Farmer, which is the same mom used in Black Muddy River and the same cut given to AK bean Brains
His other Black Domina cut he used for one of his M10 crosses is his Black Domina cut that he acquired from Humboldt at the Healing Harvest festival that he talks about on ThePotCast
Im being fortunate to run both testers right now, along side my keeper of BlackMuddyRiver


----------



## lambchopedd (Feb 6, 2021)

Glad someone finally made this thread. I was late to the party on C&C and thus missed all their drops. A friend of mine is a huge fan. He was the one who made these Silk Road f2s, and he’s one of the testers you’d see w/ the new hybrids on instagram.

In the coming months, I intend to open-pollinate these Lazy Dogs to give me a large sift, and might chuck some f2s from clone if anything stands out I really wanted this Citrus 25 that I never see anybody growing (weird..)

Outdoors I’m gonna do a large grow with these Silk Road f2s, guerilla style. If the writing isn’t clear, he found a Red Leb-dom male, and hit his best PNWHP-dom mom, Red Leb-dom mom, and ehat he dubbed “the hybrid pheno” madre. This should be interesting come summer.


----------



## jackgonza (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## lambchopedd (Feb 27, 2021)

I apologize if this is cluttering the thread. Just received a package today, and wanted to share because this is my next big endeavor. Gonna make some f2s &/or line-breed in diff directions.

Don’t wanna risk cross-contamination so I have to drag my feet a bit. Currently making Hunza Valley f2s (Lucky Dog seed co). And next up is an Open pollination of Bodhis Mexican Death Sativa (Nierika) so I can give those away.

I’m trying to time this right. Not sure when I should get these beans wet but I wanna run these full term, reveg the one(s) that are clearly ahead of the rest, and pollinate. I’m only talmbout it now because I rarely post anything prior to wk5 flower. Anyways, thankyou Labyrinth for your last three packs.


----------



## jackgonza (Feb 27, 2021)

@lambchopedd damn! you got some of the mexican death sativa seeds from the B man?


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Feb 27, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> I apologize if this is cluttering the thread. Just received a package today, and wanted to share because this is my next big endeavor. Gonna make some f2s &/or line-breed in diff directions.
> 
> Don’t wanna risk cross-contamination so I have to drag my feet a bit. Currently making Hunza Valley f2s (Lucky Dog seed co). And next up is an Open pollination of Bodhis Mexican Death Sativa (Nierika) *so I can give those away.*
> 
> I’m trying to time this right. Not sure when I should get these beans wet but I wanna run these full term, reveg the one(s) that are clearly ahead of the rest, and pollinate. I’m only talmbout it now because I rarely post anything prior to wk5 flower. Anyways, thankyou Labyrinth for your last three packs.


Hello friend!


----------



## lambchopedd (Feb 27, 2021)

Yessir! Got lucky, and couldn’t just let them sit in the fridge. 10/12 popped and are doing well. I still have one more chance @ one more pack (headies gardens). The plan is to veg, take cuttings, and flower everything so I can the most of it.

Then give majority away... once I figure out the best way to do so.


----------



## lambchopedd (May 1, 2021)

39/39 germination on my Citrus 25s… 1 mutant spotted, two slightly behind, but everything has tails after three days.

plus 11 Dinosaur Cookies that I won in an auction and popped _just because_. These are getting sexed & flipped early. I’m culling the males before I re-pot up. Only training they received was a hasty topping.

Who else is impatiently waiting for the next Crickets & Cicada drop?? I not sure if I want one of everything, or if I should focus on multiples of 1-2. Ughh decisions


----------



## spiderfan (May 3, 2021)

Scouring the internet and counting the days, myself. Bob Hemphill's potcast is one of the more engaging if not seemingly authentic; his passion for the plant and medicating indicas in particular sounds exciting to me.

Curious for the Red Lebanese Hashplant parentage and have some Silk Road coming, and hoping the AKBB Black Dom BX is indeed close to that Black Muddy River..?

Excited to have grown out the Puck/Skelly recently, and see on Bob's IG he's working on the Puck x Puck/PNW HP/NL1...dreamy stuff... Not a big fan of some modern strains/trends, and enjoy that people like Bob Hemphill and hopefully Duke Diamond might exist


----------



## bodhipop (May 3, 2021)

spiderfan said:


> Scouring the internet and counting the days, myself. Bob Hemphill's potcast is one of the more engaging if not seemingly authentic; his passion for the plant and medicating indicas in particular sounds exciting to me.
> 
> Curious for the Red Lebanese Hashplant parentage and have some Silk Road coming, and hoping the AKBB Black Dom BX is indeed close to that Black Muddy River..?
> 
> Excited to have grown out the Puck/Skelly recently, and see on Bob's IG he's working on the Puck x Puck/PNW HP/NL1...dreamy stuff... Not a big fan of some modern strains/trends, and enjoy that people like Bob Hemphill and hopefully Duke Diamond might exist


Two more of his interviews just in case anyone missed them. He's a really cool dude. We chatted after I started following his cactus page. I hope his venture into the legal world with Hannaboldt is going well.. can't wait for future releases!

__
https://soundcloud.com/potent-ponics%2Fgrowing-with-fishes-podcast-199-bob-hemphill


__
https://soundcloud.com/theadamdunnshow%2Ftads072420-seedsherenow-breeder-edition-bob-hemphill-crickets-cicada-seeds-and-rasta-jeff


----------



## lambchopedd (May 11, 2021)

Regardless of which bank(s) you prefer, did everyone see the official strain-drop list posted by SHN?


I’m bouncing back from a bad month financially. I wanna grab SOMETHING before one of my top 3 sells out. I’m doubly fucked because I like to buy 2+ packs to attempt f2/preservation for one-time only strains like these. Probably aint gonna happen this time  What do yall have your eyes on?

And what’s up with JBC dropping Crickets & Cicadas now???? I was gonna shop there because of the Respect Genetics freebies… but now idk. SHN was never my first choice.

*EDIT:*
I may be mistaken. JBC may still carry them


----------



## jackgonza (May 11, 2021)

Same boat bro
That overkill and light of Venus definitely peek my interest. What do you see up there that you want?


----------



## jackgonza (May 11, 2021)

Ohhh and pterodactyl and chem 101 2.0 lol


----------



## jackgonza (May 11, 2021)

And one time only? That’s not true is it?


----------



## lambchopedd (May 11, 2021)

jackgonza said:


> Same boat bro
> That overkill and light of Venus definitely peek my interest. What do you see up there that you want?


• Bubbleghan
• Light Of Venus
• Overkill

….are my top 3. I could probably miss the Bubbleghan only because it seems like it’ll be super popular. But I’m not missing a PHK/Kabul kush cross again! And I’m a fiend for all things Puck… so that has to get grabbed too.

I say “one-time only” because Mr. Bob doesn’t keep his males.


----------



## fieldhand (May 12, 2021)

The new drop is flying at a few places hope to hear more about when is found and some results. Hard to pick from the new drop list lots of interesting stuff.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (May 12, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> Regardless of which bank(s) you prefer, did everyone see the official strain-drop list posted by SHN?
> View attachment 4898618
> 
> I’m bouncing back from a bad month financially. I wanna grab SOMETHING before one of my top 3 sells out. I’m doubly fucked because I like to buy 2+ packs to attempt f2/preservation for one-time only strains like these. Probably aint gonna happen this time  What do yall have your eyes on?
> ...


I asked JB (JBC), and he said he will be getting the new Crickets and Cicada drop. When he has a firm date he will post it on the drops/restocks page.

Has anyone asked SHN how long it will be until they get their C & C shipment?


----------



## bodhipop (May 17, 2021)

Welp, I hope someone preserves that Light of Venus! Bob's PHK/Kabul Kush work (and the bx) looked fantastic. Anyone who snagged that should have some serious meds on their hands. I splurged too hard on CSI Humboldt so I couldn't afford the Crickets drop.


----------



## lambchopedd (May 25, 2021)

Please nobody take this the wrong way….
But I pulled a few intersex plants in the Dinosaur cookies line. At first I was gonna keep quiet, because shit happens, but I had to chuck a few early after sexing. This culprit (pictured) is 19 days old with noticeable seeds. One or two others have a visible seed or two on their top colas; for now I’m gonna blame this one plant.

It’s a legit cookies cross so I’m not surprised at all! I’m not upset. I‘m still chugging along with my 39 Citrus 25s, and that I’m still a fan of Mr. Bob/C&C. I only say all this to say, be extra vigilant if you pop Dinosaur Cookies packs

Peace

edit:
Sorry if the picture isn’t the greatest. It just shows a nanner and some seeds forming right underneath


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Jun 8, 2021)

A restock of Brood X, Bubbleghan, Ghandaddy, Light of Venus, and Pterodactyl is live at JBC Seeds.


----------



## lambchopedd (Jun 8, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> A restock of Brood X, Bubbleghan, Ghandaddy, Light of Venus, and Pterodactyl is live at JBC Seeds.


Perfect timing… for patreon members, the Bob Hemphill Crickets & Cicadas potcast episode just released today. Just saying for anyone who didn’t know


----------



## YardG (Jun 8, 2021)

He was definitely talking up the Brood X, the Ghandaddy, the Bubbleghan, and particularly the Light of Venus...


----------



## higher self (Jun 8, 2021)

I wonder how that Light of Venus compares to Purple Afghani x Purple Urkle CSI just dropped


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jun 9, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> Perfect timing… for patreon members, the Bob Hemphill Crickets & Cicadas potcast episode just released today. Just saying for anyone who didn’t know


How was the potcast ? I dropped my membership when politics were being discussed instead of plants.


----------



## YardG (Jun 10, 2021)

Pretty good? In my memory the first time he was on felt more informative, TBH most of this one this felt more like a discussion of his most recent releases (and most of what he had to say about them felt pretty impressionistic if you're halfway informed).


----------



## lambchopedd (Jun 11, 2021)

i0dineAlf said:


> How was the potcast ? I dropped my membership when politics were being discussed instead of plants.


The only thing to add that @YardG didn’t mention is:

Apparently Bob is gonna work the Light of Venus Line and Lazydog more, Overkill will not be restocked, he has multiple [landrace] x M10 hybrids coming, and a shitload of projects that he WANTS to do but may or may not get to. He REALLY likes Brood X and the Maui Dog hybrid (called Kine Bud?). Heavy D even asked if he’d get into feminized work, mainly s1ing the Brood X keeper, and he sounded completely open to it! Though he has zero interest in s1ing his library of elites (which is reasonable).

To me, the whole thing just felt like a sales-pitch. Mind you, I like C&C. I would’ve preferred to hear more about his selection process, maybe some old drug war war-stories, and a deeper dive into lineages. But then again I could just be nit-picking.

I relistened to the patreon exclusive where Bob and Menegene nerd out about strains; and that’s the kind of dialogue I like. They talk history, plant traits, breeding theories, etc


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jun 11, 2021)

SHN has a re-stock of most items right now, if you're looking for: Brood X, Overkill, etc. Coupon timetospin25 does not work for C&C. It does work on other items. Politics as usual


----------



## cleverpiggy (Jun 15, 2021)

i0dineAlf said:


> SHN has a re-stock of most items right now, if you're looking for: Brood X, Overkill, etc. Coupon timetospin25 does not work for C&C. It does work on other items. Politics as usual


SHN just told me it has to be on the shelves for 90+ days in order for the codes to work, FYI.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jun 22, 2021)

30% off C&C at Speakeasy.


----------



## lambchopedd (Jun 25, 2021)

Chopped my Dinosaur Cookies lastnight.could’ve gone another week or so but saw a couple nanners on one…. Figured why risk waiting. Everything’s frosty and shockingly dense all the way down to the plant. Purpling started early and without cold temps. By the end, the prettiest colors didn’t travel down the plant (i.e green lowers). Here’s some early pics vs. last night


Early


Chop day


----------



## lambchopedd (Jul 9, 2021)

So I have an update on my Citrus 25 run/project. But I’m probably going to piss somebody off or get called a n00b because I have some negative stuff to report. So here goes nothing.

To start, I popped 3packs because I wanted to add some Orange-citrus to my toolbox. I grew a ton of Tangie in years passed, then eventually Crocketts Clementine; both of which were great smoke imo. But Crockett has seemed to have fallen out of popularity since then. Plus Tangie takes too long for my states climate outdoors, and Clementine molded on me a few times; thus I moved on.

I was late to the party on C&C. But intrigued by Mr.Bobs wealth of knowledge, his pairings, plus him using a lesser-circulated Orgnkid creation. Not to mention the Jim Ortega male used. The info I was reading about the Tangerine Skunk was favorable too (i.e high potency, big yields, very orange-y while pre-dating Tangie). The goal was to specifically filial breed, and maybe keep a cut around.

Now, the males: I had 17 before I started culling some for terrible structure & internodal spacing. They all took 21+ Days to start dropping pollen. Most had pretty puny sac clusters…but I don’t judge too harshly based on that alone. Two had large sac clusters but have near-completely molded. At this point, I’m mainly looking for the one/few that DON’T mold in the tent. Then from there, reveg, evaluate, and run again.

The females: I ended up with 16 after culling a few that seemed sensitive to nutes. Took about 3wks but they’re all starting to produce some leaf resin and strong smells; mind you, they’re staggered, and the oldest ones are 4-5wks. Smells range from all Orange, to pine, to a funky-hashy orange, to a mostly earthy pine. Compared to MOST of the other gear I’m growing, they seem to be packing on some weight. 

If you haven’t nitpicked my grow yet, now’s your time to shine. I noticed several girls in the tent lightly seeded. I doubt it’s stray pollen but I wont rule it out. But because of the circumstance I did a thorough check last night of everything I’m growing. All the other breeders gear was free of nanners. 4/16 of the Citrus 25s had visible nanners, with one being a true hermaphrodite. I’m fine accepting that it’s grower-error.

My moral is still high for the project overall. But because I like talking to yall and sharing my experience, I decided to write this book-of-a-update today.

Thanks for coming to my TedTalk.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Jul 26, 2021)

Hello! after learning that bob gave AK some black muddy river to work with, I was curious if this could be an example of that? I also have gg4 x blkdom-pnwhp-nl1. Funny I thought it sounded similar to black muddy river when I got them so that would be super cool!


----------



## quiescent (Jul 26, 2021)

Yep. I assume his black domina bx is based on this line as well.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Jul 26, 2021)

quiescent said:


> Yep. I assume his black domina bx is based on this line as well.


Thanks good to know


----------



## lambchopedd (Jul 26, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> So I have an update on my Citrus 25 run/project. But I’m probably going to piss somebody off or get called a n00b because I have some negative stuff to report. So here goes nothing.
> 
> To start, I popped 3packs because I wanted to add some Orange-citrus to my toolbox. I grew a ton of Tangie in years passed, then eventually Crocketts Clementine; both of which were great smoke imo. But Crockett has seemed to have fallen out of popularity since then. Plus Tangie takes too long for my states climate outdoors, and Clementine molded on me a few times; thus I moved on.
> 
> ...


So here’s another update on my Citrus 25 project:

After discovering the intersex plants I noticed a lot of the girls were seeded. No big deal, again I’ll accept responsibility; But that crop is gone. Went though all 16, noting whatever visible traits, smells, stemrubs, etc. The main phenotypes are, from least to most common: SWEET orange, paint thinner/chemicals, to Chemical-orange which is certainly most common. Three were far enough away from the stray pollen that they look fine; ironically, each is one of the three phenotypes. Ignoring those three, I think I kept four… two based on high yield, one sweet orange IIRC, and one with the absolute grossest chemical anthrax mustard gas smells…. The type of shit Saddam fumigated Kurdish kids with
(Sorry is that too dark?)

However many weeks ago I lost power a couple times due to storms. One time for 24hrs, so the dehumidifiers were of course off. All the girls got through it. The males however completely went to shit. They were so moldy that it looked like they were covered in cobwebs. It goes without saying, I culled most of them… keeping 4-5 for reveg; based solely on flower-clusters size &/or stemrubs. I say all that to show this-

Look at the males after like a week I think…



Question: Would you use males that throw pistils (during reveg) for f2s?


----------



## Budderton (Jul 26, 2021)

I would not. You've already noted several intersex issues in this genotype when grown in your set up. The likelihood the progeny will exhibit said traits is high. Stick with genetics that does't get weird when grown in your set up and you'll have less chance of unwanted intersex pollination. Happy chucking


----------



## jackgonza (Jul 26, 2021)

Idk man wouldn’t that also be a sign of intersex traits? Males throwing pistils is like females throwing balls?


----------



## YardG (Jul 26, 2021)

Make of this what you will, but a few months ago there was a guy on "The Curious About Cannabis" podcast who was talking about Cannabis genetics, and he mentioned that genetically speaking there are male plants, and female/hermaphrodite plants. Unless you forgot dosing them with the scary chemical that can make male plants throw female flowers, I'd guess maybe the male plants were herm plants that were consistently throwing male flowers, which is weird but I suppose must happen?


----------



## higher self (Jul 27, 2021)

YardG said:


> Make of this what you will, but a few months ago there was a guy on "The Curious About Cannabis" podcast who was talking about Cannabis genetics, and he mentioned that genetically speaking there are male plants, and female/hermaphrodite plants. Unless you forgot dosing them with the scary chemical that can make male plants throw female flowers, I'd guess maybe the male plants were herm plants that were consistently throwing male flowers, which is weird but I suppose must happen?


Its a herm male imo tho I've never re vegged a male before. You can reverse males with Florel growth regulator, wouldn't say its scary but you def can't smoke plant after use just like when using silver. I know the breeder at 707 Seeds said he reversed his LBL male & got the flowers produced tested.


----------



## quiescent (Jul 27, 2021)

I wouldn't judge the intersex traits on plants that weren't sexually mature at time of flowering. They're still not producing alternating nodes and you've had light schedule issues. Heck of a stress test but tbh most genetics wouldn't be the happiest in this situation. 

Plants need to acclimate to every aspect of your environment before you are getting an accurate representation of them. A seed plant will never give you a replicatable result once you're dealing with it's clone. How are you judging what's a keeper in a future run where it doesn't have a tap root and it's brothers and sisters are expressing themselves fully as well?

From personal experience; grow a tomato or pepper seed that came from someone in the highland desert of California, in the Midwest. The first year wasn't the best at all. My plants were near an oak tree that had a bacterial or fungal issue causing dead spots on my peppers, tomatoes unaffected. I do container gardens for peppers/tomatoes and plant everything else in the ground. I know for a fact the gentleman I received the seeds from plants in ground, has them on drippers and under a shade cloth. They get none of these comforts at my place.

These seeds weren't ready for a change comparable to going from Afghanistan to Germany. The next year was pretty good, not fully adapted yet. My 3rd year they seemed ready for whatever challenges presented themselves. No issues from the tree's affliction at all. The tomatoes were all very drought tolerant compared to year 1 as well.

This is centuries old common knowledge that this community refuses to adapt to cannabis. The onus is placed on the breeder and/or the genetics when someone has an issue. They're half right, it is the genetics causing the issue but no breeder went back in time and affected how this plant evolved.

Think about how cannabis evolved. The seed is dropped from the flower in fall/winter. It goes through a natural stratification process outside of the tropics, laying dormant for months. Once it's warmed up and there's a good rain or two the seed sprouts. This is very early in the season, outside of the tropics these plants will be thinned out by frosts/freezes, new seedlings will show themselves throughout the spring. The seedlings that survive are most adapted to the environment. Doesn't matter if it was the first plant up in March that went through 7 freezes that killed 95% of its kin or the one who stayed dormant until early May. 

So these plants have from May 1st to July 20th to further adapt to where they are, what their food source is, what the extremes of weather are, etc. That's 12 weeks of growth under real sun with naturally lengthening and shortening daylight hours. These plants are all sexually mature at this point, again, outside of the tropics. They know there's a great chance that one of their brothers nearby are going to pollinate them to restart the cycle. If no pollen comes some plants will try to produce their own pollen. Keep in mind these are sexually mature plants adapted to their environment that are just trying to ensure their genetic proliferation. 

Let's take all of the stressors into account that an indoor plant is placed under, even with an experienced and capable gardener steering their life cycle.

defined root space
soil richness/feed strength
organic vs chelated minerals
fixed lighting schedule
lighting spectrum
constant air movement
humidity
temperature
root medium moisture content
water quality
pest, mold and disease pressures

So you've got a lot of variables there, all of them could be executed perfectly by the end grower but if they aren't adapted to that environment they aren't going to perform.

That's on top of the plant being asked to complete its life cycle on a timeline that doesn't match the thousands of years of evolution it had the benefit of receiving.

Take all of that into account and add in your issues with the lighting schedule and think about whether there's really an issue with the genetic material.

I've been trying to ingrain this information into people for years. I'm not alone. Most seed makers would tell you the same, the ones that don't are clueless. They knew in the 80s and 90s that indoor seed plants are for getting clones from and the next step is throwing them in the trash, not into flower.

Yall can do whatever you please in your gardens but there's a right, not better or improved, way to do this.

I'm trying to improve the results everyone has by harping on this. It doesn't help that senior members of the community refuse to adapt their methods. Setting bad examples for newer growers and then arguing the ill-conceived merits of their bumbling foolishness.

You don't have time to grow out two plants just to get one? 

You want to grow 2 liter bottle baseball bats to impress people with your ability to grow plants in coco getting pumped with salts?

Don't post about balls showing up on OG seed plants at 3 weeks of flower and say you're just trying to inform the community. You wipe your ass wrong and get shit on your balls is it the brand of toilet paper that got shit on your balls?


----------



## lambchopedd (Jul 27, 2021)

quiescent said:


> I wouldn't judge the intersex traits on plants that weren't sexually mature at time of flowering. They're still not producing alternating nodes and you've had light schedule issues. Heck of a stress test but tbh most genetics wouldn't be the happiest in this situation.


You’re poetic with words. Nonetheless, you have some good information to share, or at least _information_ in general, and I appreciate that.

First thing first, I post on online forums whenever I remember I have this online persona; so the dates aren’t accurate. Checking my notes, the youngest C25 was 38 days when I switched to flower (June 3rd), and I did so because it/they had preflowers in veg…. And filtered the rest in from there, accordingly. If you recommend a longer veg time, I’m all ears! But for the sake of this conversation, lets just say 38+ days in my case.

Second, my whole purpose of this is to sift through my plants, reveg the “winners”, grow out the clones a couple runs, THEN consider filial breeding — my goal is not to make seeds _yet_. Hence the last question on my post & previous post about the females.

i’ve only heard one breeder (Nspecta, on the Breeders Syndicate podcast) pledge the idea of throwing out seed-plants and only working with clones. You would be the second to suggest this.

Third, the nodes were alternating before I chopped them down to reveg. I don’t trim the bottoms. What you’re looking at is the lowest sac clusters.

And I’m not criticizing the breeder. I came here with questions and pictures, not to be disingenuous.

Fair point on the stressful situations they underwent; hence why I resorted to revegging. But then the question still stands about males that produce pistils. Are the genetics still considered “stable” or not (?) Would you continue forward with the project or compost everything? Or are you suggesting that because of the indoor (& fast-tracked) conditions I put them through, they’re not viable?

And likewise, the point is to grow two plants to just get one.

I’m open to any advice.


----------



## YardG (Jul 27, 2021)

Is "seed plant" a term of art in the nursery business? A quick search makes it look like botanists use it differently (i.e. any plant that propagates via seed, as opposed to a spore plant).


----------



## Foxseeds (Jul 27, 2021)

If the male herms it’s genotype is intersex, some populations of landrace only have intersex males. Weed plants are not really dioecious, a lot are Polygamo - dioecious. Most plants can herm phenotypically with autosomal genes. I’d kill any male that herms on me phenotypically.

Also on the topic of male herms… Most polyploid hybrid “males” have extra set of X chromosomes XXY. Or have a extra odd set of 5 2n=25/35 and may be sterile because they cant divide properly.

For reading on the subject google..
Sengbusch Classification system paper, or Punnett Square Calculator if you grow a cookies strain.

according to Faux 2014 the autosomal genes associated with sex determination in monoecious hemp (XX chromosomes but expressing both male and female sex) are tightly linked to genes associated with light sensitivity.

also a great icmag post from years back Nspecta and skunkman Sam posted great info there. (Breeding with Hermaphrodite Males...what's your experience)


----------



## quiescent (Jul 27, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> You’re poetic with words. Nonetheless, you have some good information to share, or at least _information_ in general, and I appreciate that.
> 
> First thing first, I post on online forums whenever I remember I have this online persona; so the dates aren’t accurate. Checking my notes, the youngest C25 was 38 days when I switched to flower, and I did so because it/they had preflowers in veg…. And filtered the rest in from there, accordingly. If you recommend a longer veg time, I’m all ears! But for the sake of this conversation, lets just say 38+ days in my case.
> 
> ...


I'm not right about everything I've posted. I've been willing to die on hills I would retreat from today. Compost teas being better than just top dressing for example. The main arguments against them not really applying to my situation but surely not right for everyone as I've postured in the past.

This is something I'm putting out there with supreme confidence that it's not an opinion on minutiae but a fact that has a measurable impact. There are easily demonstrable changes of outcomes that you will experience with this method.

You won't get 95% of the intersex issues.

Your plants will not stretch endlessly and have better structure.

Smells and flavors will be enhanced.

Your flower cycle will be 1-2 weeks faster in most cases.

You'll be more familiar with the plants before you even flower them, possibly eliminating undesirable plants that would waste your time or don't fit your selection criteria.

There is already the knowledge that issues you have on a seed plant run will likely not recur with it's clone. Why leave the door open for failure? Impatience is inexcusable. Not having the space is almost valid, lots of inefficient use of space out there. Pop less seeds or don't worry about plant counts.

There's so much hidden knowledge combined with an abundance of garbage about this plant. The online community is small and the number of people that are inclined to spread hard-learned methods are smaller. The number of people willing to admit they could do better and improve are few and far between.

Lots of folks have shit excuses for their follies and why they'll keep making them in spite of the solution being presented to them. I appreciate your ambition to improve.


----------



## CottonBrainz (Jul 30, 2021)

I’m trying some bubbleghan, I got 14 seeds and 13 grew, they are nice and consistent looking.


----------



## OtisCampbell (Aug 6, 2021)

I’m curious what folks think the differences will be between Light of Venus, Bubbleghan and Ghandaddy will be? I listened to the Potcast interview but I still don’t have a solid idea of what the differences might be between them.. I would weigh tooty-fruity grape terps more than being the ultimate in potency.


----------



## lukedog (Aug 6, 2021)

CottonBrainz said:


> I’m trying some bubbleghan, I got 14 seeds and 13 grew, they are nice and consistent looking.
> View attachment 4954995


they look pretty uniform, thats always a plus


----------



## CottonBrainz (Aug 6, 2021)

Yeah they’re looking nice, love those fat leaves 
The three at top left are showing slight mutations.


----------



## jackgonza (Aug 6, 2021)

2 more BlackMuddyRiver females, the plant with the round flowers is hot mustard + gassy terp and the beautiful fox tail one is more berry but still has a little mustard


----------



## CottonBrainz (Aug 19, 2021)

Bubbleghan is looking nice! I got rid of the 3 mutants, now down to 10


----------



## Cutkeeper (Sep 27, 2021)

Greetings fellow enthusiasts! Took me a long time to decide what to pop first out of light of Venus, overkill, ghandaddy, or bubbleghan. Went with the bubbleghan and promptly neglected them due to life’s inconsistencies.


----------



## Coldnasty (Oct 21, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> So here’s another update on my Citrus 25 project:
> 
> After discovering the intersex plants I noticed a lot of the girls were seeded. No big deal, again I’ll accept responsibility; But that crop is gone. Went though all 16, noting whatever visible traits, smells, stemrubs, etc. The main phenotypes are, from least to most common: SWEET orange, paint thinner/chemicals, to Chemical-orange which is certainly most common. Three were far enough away from the stray pollen that they look fine; ironically, each is one of the three phenotypes. Ignoring those three, I think I kept four… two based on high yield, one sweet orange IIRC, and one with the absolute grossest chemical anthrax mustard gas smells…. The type of shit Saddam fumigated Kurdish kids with
> (Sorry is that too dark?)
> ...


What the hell did you do to those poor plants? Lol


----------



## TugthePup (Oct 25, 2021)

New drop has hit The Seed Source. I was just able to pick up 2 from the last drop but the 95 Black Domina x M10 is intriguing.


----------



## TugthePup (Oct 27, 2021)

If you missed any on seed source, check out JBC today. You might get lucky.


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Oct 27, 2021)

I picked up Brood X last drop, but I'm considering picking up Bananaghan ("ripe banana terps" from his Instagram). Anyone else find "ripe banana terps" in anything else? For me, that's a winning description.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Nov 2, 2021)

Almost too embarrassed to share this. Bubbleghan 6 females. They got hammered by thrips but I hit them with minute pirate bugs and green lacewing larvae. Everything nearby is fine so I’m not sure how I was able to contain that…Going to dust a couple with mothers milk and collect pollen from the males


----------



## Cutkeeper (Nov 25, 2021)

Bubbleghan - single stalk pheno is putting out frost. They smell like bubblegum for sure.


----------



## CottonBrainz (Nov 25, 2021)

I have 5 bubbleghan phenos in flower right now just past 2 weeks. Stem rubs smell really good.


----------



## CottonBrainz (Dec 9, 2021)

One bubbleghan pheno threw nanners so I’m down to 4 now, here’s one at a little over 4 weeks. They all have a strong fruity smell.


----------



## CottonBrainz (Dec 23, 2021)

These are just over 6 weeks

Bubbleghan #1


Bubbleghan #3


Bubbleghan #5


Bubbleghan #8


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 23, 2021)

Lambda Genetics said:


> I picked up Brood X last drop, but I'm considering picking up Bananaghan ("ripe banana terps" from his Instagram). Anyone else find "ripe banana terps" in anything else? For me, that's a winning description.


Banana Punch


----------



## TugthePup (Dec 23, 2021)

CottonBrainz said:


> These are just over 6 weeks
> 
> Bubbleghan #1
> View attachment 5052741
> ...


Will i had smell o vision


----------



## CottonBrainz (Jan 8, 2022)

I just harvested these. #8 grew some small seeds and nanners so that one is gone. #5 is super nice but the yield is just way too small. So it will be between #1 and #3. I’m already leaning toward 3.

#5



#1



#3


----------



## Cutkeeper (Jan 16, 2022)

Random chuck, hoping the Appalachia lends its frame for a scrog (Bubbleghan x mothers milk)


----------



## sugarkanesislandgrown (Jan 19, 2022)

Brood X 
47 days.
Also popped three bubbleghan seeds but they all turned out to be males.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Jan 19, 2022)

Wish I had scooped that brood x. He and hannabolt have given it a lot of praise. Hope you find some keepers!


----------



## sugarkanesislandgrown (Jan 19, 2022)

Cutkeeper said:


> Wish I had scooped that brood x. He and hannabolt have given it a lot of praise. Hope you find some keepers!


Need to sample first but im thinking one is a keeper maybe both of the brood x I have. Planted four seeds of the brood x. 2 were male. The females are both really nice. One has intense terpinolene, peppery hash terps going on and is probably the loudest smelling plant in the room (rest of room is chem d and triangle kush so that's a bold statement!)
The other has a garlic onion funk with an insanely sweet lime zest back end to it. 
Both have awesome structure and are looking like they will be devastating smoke.
Still have 11 seeds in my pack do will revist the brood x in a few grows.
Peace and love my bros


----------



## Coldnasty (Jan 19, 2022)

Cutkeeper said:


> Wish I had scooped that brood x. He and hannabolt have given it a lot of praise. Hope you find some keepers!


Me too, Hate that I missed out on that lazy dog head band cross as well.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Jan 19, 2022)

Coldnasty said:


> Me too, Hate that I missed out on that lazy dog head band cross as well.


Speakeasy has them, haven’t ordered from them before but I’ve heard they are legit. Want to scoop more of that garlic dog.


----------



## Coldnasty (Jan 19, 2022)

Cutkeeper said:


> Speakeasy has them, haven’t ordered from them before but I’ve heard they are legit. Want to scoop more of that garlic dog.


Thank you!!


----------



## sugarkanesislandgrown (Feb 1, 2022)

Just tried a small sampler nug i cut of the Brood X about a week ago. Holy shit. Sat me on my ass like no weed has in years. Almost too high. 
Seems pretty psychedelic for such an broad leaf dominant strain or maybe it just blows what I've been smoking lately out if the water. Scary strong.
Smells like beef ichiban seasoning.
Super savory smelling with zero sweetness.
Translates really well in the flavor.
Will get a few pics today but way too high... need a nap


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Feb 1, 2022)

I’m looking for the Red Leb x Puck BC


----------



## sugarkanesislandgrown (Feb 1, 2022)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I’m looking for the Red Leb x Puck BC


Also patiently awaiting this puck drop.
Mean gene just posted a few packs of the puck bx so I think we are close


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 3, 2022)

That Lebanese puck for sure would scoop those. Packs are expensive who is the best vendor for cricket and Cicada ?


----------



## sugarkanesislandgrown (Feb 3, 2022)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> That Lebanese puck for sure would scoop those. Packs are expensive who is the best vendor for cricket and Cicada ?


I prefer seeds here now as their satisfaction guaranteed. Had some issues with seedsource and would not use again.
Pretty sure this drop will happen in the next week bob posted about it this morning


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Feb 3, 2022)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> That Lebanese puck for sure would scoop those. Packs are expensive who is the best vendor for cricket and Cicada ?


JBC and the previously mentioned SHN will be my go to's


----------



## Brawndo G (Feb 3, 2022)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> JBC and the previously mentioned SHN will be my go to's


SHN didn't get the last drop, but I agree with you. Although, something pisses me off about shn and they are usually my 2nd or 3rd choice.


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Feb 3, 2022)

Brawndo G said:


> SHN didn't get the last drop, but I agree with you. Although, something pisses me off about shn and they are usually my 2nd or 3rd choice.


JBC first and then SHN... I find SHN is less generous with freebies as well as a more rigid bird seed buying experience... JBC ships fast and is usually generous with freebies and stickers.


----------



## Brawndo G (Feb 3, 2022)

Lambda Genetics said:


> JBC first and then SHN... I find SHN is less generous with freebies as well as a more rigid bird seed buying experience... JBC ships fast and is usually generous with freebies and stickers.


I don't think I've ever received freebies from shn. That's not a deal-breaker for me, but they also staple that spam bs into the seed pack!?! F*** outta here...

I've never ordered from labyrinth, but they seem like a worthwhile option as well.


----------



## Celticjack (Feb 4, 2022)

Lambda Genetics said:


> JBC first and then SHN... I find SHN is less generous with freebies as well as a more rigid bird seed buying experience... JBC ships fast and is usually generous with freebies and stickers.


I agree JBC 1st then SHN


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 5, 2022)

Lambda Genetics said:


> JBC first and then SHN... I find SHN is less generous with freebies as well as a more rigid bird seed buying experience... JBC ships fast and is usually generous with freebies and stickers.


Did james bean buy SHN?


----------



## sugarkanesislandgrown (Feb 5, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> Did james bean buy SHN?


Yes he owns SHN
The only reason I'm choosing seedsherenow over jbc is shn offers bitcoin payment and $18 international shipping where as its 30 with jbc.
I had some germination issues with some super expensive packs I bought at shn and they refunded me no questions asked and sent me a bunch if free shit with my replacement order.
Ive had other packs not pop from other banks and was told in shit out of luck basically so that gaurentee that shn has can come in handy.
I like the selection at jbc better for sure.
I emailed shn about the last drop from crickets and cicada and they told me they were getting it for sure but they didn't so I missed the Banddog.
I Won't make that mistake again with this puck drop.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Feb 5, 2022)

Hoping that we get a few days notice on the drop. Been checking news feed on jbc as well haha


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Feb 5, 2022)

Anyone here still have a pack of the Brood X? Looking to trade for it since I want to make F2s


----------



## feva (Feb 5, 2022)

just to clarify jbc seeds is not the same as the james bean at seeds here now


----------



## insulintype1 (Feb 5, 2022)

Speakeasy has Coming soon for a bunch of Puck crosses. They are my go to Seedbank for Crickets and Cicada stock. Is Puck just the Skelly Hashplant? I see strain info for Puck Yeah but that has NL1 crossed into it from Coastal. Assuming that's when Bob was with Coastal. Currently running Pastry Chef. Will start the Garlic dog in the spring.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 5, 2022)

What’s the story behind the red Lebanese hp as far as how it made it way to the states or whatever. Is it pure landrace or a hybrid ? His Instagram pictures look insane you can feel those buds buzzing just looking at it.


----------



## insulintype1 (Feb 5, 2022)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> What’s the story behind the red Lebanese hp as far as how it made it way to the states or whatever. Is it pure landrace or a hybrid ? His Instagram pictures look insane you can feel those buds buzzing just looking at it.


Hippies brought it over would be my guess since it was on the Silk Road. https://www.tltseeds.com/2021/01/31/lebanese/

Man that Sensi Star x Puck drop .... I love heavy ass indica's


----------



## Cutkeeper (Feb 5, 2022)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> What’s the story behind the red Lebanese hp as far as how it made it way to the states or whatever. Is it pure landrace or a hybrid ? His Instagram pictures look insane you can feel those buds buzzing just looking at it.


Instagram comment said they heard it was Howard marks favorite smoke, given to him by middle eastern royalty. 
Mr nice did get his start through a middle eastern hash exporter descended from royalty. 

Just a fun story though, personally I have no idea.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 5, 2022)

feva said:


> just to clarify jbc seeds is not the same as the james bean at seeds here now



Are you sure?


----------



## feva (Feb 5, 2022)

99.9 percent post 1004 in his thread https://www.rollitup.org/t/jbc-seeds.984304/page-51


----------



## GrassBurner (Feb 5, 2022)

Yeah they're 2 different companies


----------



## insulintype1 (Feb 12, 2022)

Pastry Chef a little over 3 weeks.


----------



## GrimRe4 (Feb 14, 2022)

Alright boys and girls,
Just a heads up, crickets & cicada drop live at JBC. Good luck to all


----------



## YardG (Feb 14, 2022)

Looks like the Puck BC2 is out already.


----------



## DrCilantroMD (Feb 14, 2022)

I snagged the Sensi Star/Puck the moment they went live. This new grower/Indica lover is incredibly excited for these beans.


----------



## insulintype1 (Feb 14, 2022)

Puck supposed to be a slow growing, short, super potent hash plant?


----------



## pepe_le_pewke (Feb 14, 2022)

Got that Puck BC2 and Red Lebanese HP x Puck BC1.


----------



## YardG (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm doing my best to curb my buying, but did pickup that Red Leb/Puck because I couldn't resist (was also tempted by the BC2, but decided if I was going with just one to do the Red Leb). Somehow managed to slip in a purchase in the midst of the morning rush.


----------



## CWF (Feb 14, 2022)

I snoozed and lost. I wanted the Sensi Star cross... all gone. Doh!


----------



## pepe_le_pewke (Feb 14, 2022)

CWF said:


> I snoozed and lost. I wanted the Sensi Star cross... all gone. Doh!


Labyrinth is dropping their packs at 1pm PST, so there’s still a chance.


----------



## sugarkanesislandgrown (Feb 14, 2022)

Snagged a pack of the Bx2.
Super excited on these ones. 
Haven't had a puff of the skelly since '04
Can still taste it like it was yesterday.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Feb 14, 2022)

insulintype1 said:


> Puck supposed to be a slow growing, short, super potent hash plant?


yes. It’s a pheno of Neville’s hashplant.


----------



## CWF (Feb 14, 2022)

pepe_le_pewke said:


> Labyrinth is dropping their packs at 1pm PST, so there’s still a chance.


Thanks so much! Set an alarm; got puck bc2 and the sensi star/puck bc1 the second they dropped.


----------



## Rigman (Feb 14, 2022)

I couldn't decide so I got the matching set (all 5)


----------



## DrCilantroMD (Feb 14, 2022)

Rigman said:


> I couldn't decide so I got the matching set (all 5)


Jelly bout all dat skelly.


----------



## bodhipop (Feb 14, 2022)

Congratulations to all that snagged.
As for me...
Red Lebanese HP/Puck BC1 (2 packs)
Nepalese HP/Puck BC1
PNW HP/ Puck BC1

Time to save up for whatever they drop next! Most exciting seed releases in the game right now IMO.


----------



## Dank Budz (Feb 14, 2022)

Scored the puck bc2


----------



## Cutkeeper (Feb 14, 2022)

planning on popping a pack of the puck bc2 on 420


----------



## Radicle420 (Feb 14, 2022)

Missed out on the Puck bx it was sold out before the drop at speak easy? But, I scored the PNW HP x Puck, Nepali HP x Puck, and the HP13 is too enticing, so I am going to try the Garlic dog.


----------



## Palomar (Feb 14, 2022)

Anyone seen any red Leb pucks left out there?

respect,
pal


----------



## bodhipop (Feb 14, 2022)

Palomar said:


> Anyone seen any red Leb pucks left out there?
> 
> respect,
> pal


I cancelled my first order for my friend that had 2 Nepalese HP/PuckBC1 and a Red Lebanese HP/Puck BC1. JBC approved the cancellation an hour ago.


----------



## insulintype1 (Feb 14, 2022)

Fuuuuuuuuuu all I wanted was a pack of the Sensi Star cross.. Hopefully they release more.


----------



## 80skunk (Feb 14, 2022)

I snagged this one 
*PNW HP x Puck BC1*


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Feb 15, 2022)

He said there will be a restock.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Feb 15, 2022)

Lambda Genetics said:


> He said there will be a restock.


Who said and where, friend?

I need more packs like James Brady needs a hole in the head but I really fell for the Red Leb hype.


----------



## insulintype1 (Feb 15, 2022)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Who said and where, friend?
> 
> I need more packs like James Brady needs a hole in the head but I really fell for the Red Leb hype.


It's in the comments on his latest IG post.. Restocks on everything but the PUCK BX.


----------



## pepe_le_pewke (Feb 15, 2022)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Who said and where, friend?
> 
> I need more packs like James Brady needs a hole in the head but I really fell for the Red Leb hype.


Seeds Here Now still has to drop their packs. No clue when that’s coming though, I guess they’re just going to surprise everyone, lol.


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Feb 15, 2022)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Who said and where, friend?
> 
> I need more packs like James Brady needs a hole in the head but I really fell for the Red Leb hype.


On the latest *Crickets & Cicadas IG* account, there is a post by the man himself...
"_....There will be restocks coming on the Reb Lebanese x Puck BC1, the Nepalese x Puck Bc1, the Sensi Star x Puck Bc1, And the PNWHP x Puck BC1_".


----------



## Dank Budz (Feb 15, 2022)

Lambda Genetics said:


> On the latest *Crickets & Cicadas IG* account, there is a post by the man himself...
> "_....There will be restocks coming on the Reb Lebanese x Puck BC1, the Nepalese x Puck Bc1, the Sensi Star x Puck Bc1, And the PNWHP x Puck BC1_".


I really wanted the sensi star cross along with the bc2, glad I know I can get it later


----------



## pepe_le_pewke (Feb 16, 2022)

Seeds Here Now drop info for those still looking. Time is 4:20, not sure which time zone that is though


----------



## bodhipop (Feb 16, 2022)

I'll F2 seed increase (2 packs worth) Red Lebanese HP/ Puck Bx1.
I hope someone does the same with the Puck Bx2 or the Sensi Star cross.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Feb 16, 2022)

bodhipop said:


> I'll F2 seed increase (2 packs worth) Red Lebanese HP/ Puck Bx1.
> I hope someone does the same with the Puck Bx2 or the Sensi Star cross.


definitely will with the bx2. It’s going to take me a while to get to


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 16, 2022)

Alright sales over, time to put them in the soil. Let’s grow!


----------



## Learning1234 (Feb 16, 2022)

Definitely be some interesting F2s to check out from these crosses. Could find some real special plants I’m guessing. I’ve been doing well holding out on buying more seeds until 4/20 sales, but this one has me super close to breaking it. Best of luck to everyone who scored packs!


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Feb 17, 2022)

pepe_le_pewke said:


> Seeds Here Now drop info for those still looking. Time is 4:20, not sure which time zone that is though


Hmmm, I wonder if SHN knows of this plan, not a peep from them about it on IG or their website.

I guess I'll find out soon enough


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 17, 2022)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Hmmm, I wonder if SHN knows of this plan, not a peep from them about it on IG or their website.
> 
> I guess I'll find out soon enough


Site is laggy fckn garbage. Sweet


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Feb 17, 2022)

I can't get on either


----------



## insulintype1 (Feb 17, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Site is laggy fckn garbage. Sweet


Yup server completely overloaded


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 17, 2022)

insulintype1 said:


> Yup server completely overloaded


Definitely missed out guaranteed. I’ll never buy anything from seeds here now that’s some straight bullshit


----------



## 80skunk (Feb 17, 2022)

Servers are slammed I can't get thru . wow


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Feb 17, 2022)

the hype is real


----------



## insulintype1 (Feb 17, 2022)

apparently their ISP doesn't know what a Load Balancer is...


----------



## 80skunk (Feb 17, 2022)

I had the pix up crickets , but it wouldn't load to cart , now I can't even get on the site . wow.


----------



## insulintype1 (Feb 17, 2022)

I have it in my basket and can't check out.. their payment system is totally taking a shit.. this is kinda funny


----------



## 80skunk (Feb 17, 2022)

Well sold out , puck bc2 I'm done . good luck . ... Please let us know what you think ...


----------



## fieldhand (Feb 17, 2022)

It is interesting how these sites hype these drops knowing their site is definitely going to crap out. Happens a lot. Just screw it to the custies I guess


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Feb 17, 2022)

I got a red Leb


----------



## Radicle420 (Feb 17, 2022)

Damn...I had two packs of the puck bx and then the site crashed


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Feb 17, 2022)

looks like the Puck and the Red Leb are sold out


----------



## insulintype1 (Feb 17, 2022)

Radicle420 said:


> Damn...I had two packs of the puck bx and then the site crashed


We all did.. managed to score side chick Sensi star x Puc.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Feb 17, 2022)

Radicle420 said:


> Damn...I had two packs of the puck bx and then the site crashed


There was a one pack limit. I wasn't going to buy two but apparently I clicked on the add to cart more than once and I think that fucked me up.

Not complaining I got the pack I really wanted, good luck everybody.


----------



## Radicle420 (Feb 17, 2022)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> There was a one pack limit. I wasn't going to buy two but apparently I clicked on the add to cart more than once and I think that fucked me up.
> 
> Not complaining I got the pack I really wanted, good luck everybody.


That's what I did. Good thing I grabbed some packs from another drop.


----------



## insulintype1 (Feb 17, 2022)

I had no idea.. dope that they made it a 1 pack per customer drop.. bad that their site couldn't handle the traffic.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 17, 2022)

insulintype1 said:


> I had no idea.. dope that they made it a 1 pack per customer drop.. bad that their site couldn't handle the traffic.


Tried for 40 minutes, site finally loaded and everything sold out. I got as far as seeing the breeder list and making a selection before it 505’ed. I was checking the site minutes before no issue. I would bet that drop got ticket mastered one pack limit or not.


----------



## insulintype1 (Feb 17, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Tried for 40 minutes, site finally loaded and everything sold out. I got as far as seeing the breeder list and making a selection before it 505’ed. I was checking the site minutes before no issue. I would bet that drop got ticket mastered one pack limit or not.


Sucks man.. I know he's re-releasing everything but the Puck BX... When I have no idea.. pretty mental.


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Feb 17, 2022)

Sold out on SHN. Couldn’t get through payment. Never again with that site.


----------



## RancidDude (Feb 17, 2022)

F you shn 1 pack limit!!!! Had Puck bc2 in cart didn't work kept getting error 504 then as I'm typing my info in on my credit card hit submit said error with items in your cart..... was able to snag sensi star but missed out on the pack I really wanted. I just wanted a male......


----------



## insulintype1 (Feb 17, 2022)

RancidDude said:


> F you shn 1 pack limit!!!! Had Puck bc2 in cart didn't work kept getting error 504 then as I'm typing my info in on my credit card hit submit said error with items in your cart..... was able to snag sensi star but missed out on the pack I really wanted. I just wanted a male......


it's been over 20 years since I've had Sensi star.. Think we'll both be happy


----------



## RancidDude (Feb 17, 2022)

insulintype1 said:


> it's been over 20 years since I've had Sensi star.. Think we'll both be happy


That's what I told my wife


----------



## Palomar (Feb 17, 2022)

Guess I wait for the restock - had two different packs in cart and both sold out before I could complete the process. Really hope to grab a red leb at leas.

enjoy the bean hunt

respect,
pal


----------



## Learning1234 (Feb 17, 2022)

Fingers crossed for the restock.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 17, 2022)

I got as far as clicking the Puck HP BC2, and then it timed out. I already bought the PNWHP, and Sensi Star the other day, but really wanted the Puck HP BC2.
I want to open pollenate each individual strain, and also breed it to a heavy duty sativa. Im thinking Sannies Killing Fields.


----------



## FrankiesHaze (Feb 18, 2022)

Crazy how orders wouldn’t process. I tried to access the site from more than one device and kept getting error 504… finally in my cart and couldn’t process checkout .. extremely frustrating


----------



## Coldnasty (Feb 21, 2022)

Have some of these going and looking great so far. Just curious if it’s the M10 or TK/M10 as I see it listed both ways? Excited to have these going regardless. Thanks in advance


----------



## insulintype1 (Feb 21, 2022)

Coldnasty said:


> Have some of these going and looking great so far. Just curious if it’s the M10 or TK/M10 as I see it listed both ways? Excited to have these going regardless. Thanks in advance View attachment 5089890











OGTKM10 Strain (Seeds) • Crack The Secret Code For Yourself


This is the one that got away. Our OGTKM10 strain was only here for a short while--but it left a big impression on everyone. Check it out and you'll agree.




speakeasyseedbank.com






let us know how it smokes  - most important part


----------



## Coldnasty (Feb 21, 2022)

insulintype1 said:


> OGTKM10 Strain (Seeds) • Crack The Secret Code For Yourself
> 
> 
> This is the one that got away. Our OGTKM10 strain was only here for a short while--but it left a big impression on everyone. Check it out and you'll agree.
> ...


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Feb 22, 2022)

Happy Puckin Two's day to me! 
I gotta thank Monsanto and their modified wheat sprayed with round-up.
If it wasn't for gluten intolerance then i wouldn't have been up at 4am sitting on the toilet with a sick butt. 
I'm gonna cross these to some hazes and see what comes of it.


----------



## VladTheImpaler (Feb 23, 2022)

Does anyone have anyone information about the m10 male, beyond the fact it is afghan 1 and possesses standard afghani traits? (short, squat, dark foliage)

Did Bob ever post a picture of the females from the line? Is it sweet, rubbery, earthy, etc?


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Feb 23, 2022)

VladTheImpaler said:


> Does anyone have anyone information about the m10 male, beyond the fact it is afghan 1 and possesses standard afghani traits? (short, squat, dark foliage)
> 
> Did Bob ever post a picture of the females from the line? Is it sweet, rubbery, earthy, etc?


The PotCast episode with Bob he talks about the males and girls in that release


----------



## insulintype1 (Feb 23, 2022)

VladTheImpaler said:


> Does anyone have anyone information about the m10 male, beyond the fact it is afghan 1 and possesses standard afghani traits? (short, squat, dark foliage)
> 
> Did Bob ever post a picture of the females from the line? Is it sweet, rubbery, earthy, etc?


This is pastry chef. I have grown out afghans ages ago and it looks very similar to what I remember.. I have no idea how Biscotti grows. my guess would be some old SSSC stock or 90's Sensi stock.. You can probably ask him about it on IG.. if I was on social media I would.. it's the best growing least problematic plant in my little garden right now.. clones easy too. looks pretty frosty at 4 and half weeks.. hopefully it's got that narcotic indica high.. I've smoked biscotti and that had a real nice narcotic/stoney high to it.


----------



## OSBuds (Feb 23, 2022)

VladTheImpaler said:


> information about the m10


----------



## Cutkeeper (Feb 23, 2022)

Been worrying about the journey my bc2/lebs are taking. It’s been in the negatives. Hopefully they’ll be fine as the packs are sealed?


----------



## bodhipop (Feb 23, 2022)

Cutkeeper said:


> Been worrying about the journey my bc2/lebs are taking. It’s been in the negatives. Hopefully they’ll be fine as the packs are sealed?


How many packs did you get? I don't think you have to worry. I bet you'll get to your mailbox the first hour when it's delivered.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Feb 23, 2022)

Oh yeah I’ll be watching haha. I feel bad because I didn’t know it was such a limited amount of packs for the puck… I got 3 of the bc2 and 2 of the Lebanese/bc1. Planning on finding that hairless pheno, and whatever other keepers from the first 2 packs. Then open pollinate with the last one. 
Also going to keep a male from the first runs just in case. 

Not planning on hoarding the f2’s for what it’s worth


----------



## insulintype1 (Feb 23, 2022)

mine showed up yesterday from SHN.. nice turn around.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Feb 23, 2022)

OSBuds said:


> View attachment 5090864


Notice that none of their descriptions mentioned tastes or smells? 
Homogeneous display was the intention. Nowadays that only sells to uni-beaners and outdoor monocroppers


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Feb 24, 2022)

JBC is having a restock on the 27th at some un-Godly hour of the morning?

Check me on the date and time.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 25, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> Notice that none of their descriptions mentioned tastes or smells?
> Homogeneous display was the intention. Nowadays that only sells to uni-beaners and outdoor monocroppers


That’s a good observation. I felt like those descriptions were missing something.


----------



## fieldhand (Feb 25, 2022)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> JBC is having a restock on the 27th at some un-Godly hour of the morning?
> 
> Check me on the date and time.


They do drops at different times including early like this yes


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Feb 25, 2022)

fieldhand said:


> They do drops at different times including early like this yes


What time exactly?


----------



## insulintype1 (Feb 25, 2022)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> That’s a good observation. I felt like those descriptions were missing something.


I don't think it was as important back then vs consistent plants.. you typically had to know someone that had anything well grown... I couldn't imagine trying to do a Pheno hunt in 80s/90s given the technology that was avaiable


----------



## pepe_le_pewke (Feb 25, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> What time exactly?


4:20am PST


----------



## Dank Budz (Feb 26, 2022)

Damn my dumbass got up ready to snag the sensi x puck cross and I'm a day early


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Feb 27, 2022)

Managed to grab the _Red Lebanese x Puck BC1_ and the _Sensi Star x Puck BC1; _Restock at JBC gone within 5 minutes.


----------



## Dank Budz (Feb 27, 2022)

Lambda Genetics said:


> Managed to grab the _Red Lebanese x Puck BC1_ and the _Sensi Star x Puck BC1; _Restock at JBC gone within 5 minutes.


I had the page open for the sensi star x and it crashed, that cross was gone within a minute


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Feb 27, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> I had the page open for the sensi star x and it crashed, that cross was gone within a minute


JBC crashed indeed. It crashed during the Checkout part of the site because "Invalid Payment Method" even though I chose a valid option lol. I bought these in hopes of trading for Brood X (Sensi Star x Lazy Dog). My girlfriend has been abusing me because I sold it to a friend and she wants that pack back for herself lol


----------



## bodhipop (Feb 27, 2022)

Fuck man, that was brutal.


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Feb 27, 2022)

bodhipop said:


> Fuck man, that was brutal.


Did you get anything? Anyone know why these drops are so hard? This is the third drop I've lived through with Bob and Hannah and it's always like this


----------



## OtisCampbell (Feb 27, 2022)

Did anyone see what the puck bc1 is? I have a Puck Yeah.. so, gears are turning… Managed to grab a Red Leb x Puck bc1 this morning..


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 27, 2022)

I think I got the last pack of the Nepali x Puck HP BC1. I also wanted the Sensi Star x Puck HP BC1, but it was sold out

I got a pack of the Sensi Star x Puck HP BC1, and a pack of the PNWHP x Puck HP BC1 on the first drop.

Trying to order these seeds was so brutal is because there was so many people wanting them, it jammed up their server. Just like it did at Seeds Here Now, but it was even worse there. I didnt get shit from them.

AKBeanBrains has the Pure Sensi Star at F4, I think Ill buy a pack, or 2 of those too. AKBB is the only person I know of that has Regulars of SS. Paradise Seeds, the originator of SS, only has Fems.


----------



## insulintype1 (Feb 27, 2022)

Lambda Genetics said:


> JBC crashed indeed. It crashed during the Checkout part of the site because "Invalid Payment Method" even though I chose a valid option lol. I bought these in hopes of trading for Brood X (Sensi Star x Lazy Dog). My girlfriend has been abusing me because I sold it to a friend and she wants that pack back for herself lol


bruh how did you manage to sell the Brood X? You're lucky she hasn't left after that colossal f up.. You see Sensi Star you grow out Sensi Star you keep a mom of Sensi, you give Sensi cuts out to friends and family... NO EXCUSES!


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Feb 27, 2022)

insulintype1 said:


> bruh how did you manage to sell the Brood X? You're lucky she hasn't left after that colossal f up.. You see Sensi Star you grow out Sensi Star you keep a mom of Sensi, you give Sensi cuts out to friends and family... NO EXCUSES!


I know, it's my biggest regret as a grower and I deserve to be forever shamed for doing it. I had just graduated and I needed the cash to gear up for getting myself adjusted since I was on my own. I am making all efforts to redeem myself after that blunder


----------



## Dank Budz (Feb 27, 2022)

I didn't get my sensi star cross  got it in cart and to checkout then said was out of stock. Oh well got my puck bc to hunt thru


----------



## Learning1234 (Feb 27, 2022)

These drops are tough. Resellers must be on top of it. Oh well. Best of luck to everyone who scored some!


----------



## bodhipop (Feb 27, 2022)

OtisCampbell said:


> Did anyone see what the puck bc1 is? I have a Puck Yeah.. so, gears are turning… Managed to grab a Red Leb x Puck bc1 this morning..


There is a photo of the line working from mrbobhemphill on IG. It shows Neville's work in purple and their work in black ink. It's a little tricky to type up otherwise I would for ya. Maybe tonight. It involves PNW HP/NL1, Puck, PNW HP, NL1..


Lambda Genetics said:


> Did you get anything? Anyone know why these drops are so hard? This is the third drop I've lived through with Bob and Hannah and it's always like this


I did manage to get the Nepalese HP cross. Now I have two packs total for a decent seed increase. Bob always recommends 2-5 packs but easier said than done. The drops are very limited because they are keeping a ton of the seed to hunt through for upcoming projects. Only 150 packs released for Puck Bx2.


----------



## insulintype1 (Feb 27, 2022)

bodhipop said:


> There is a photo of the line working from mrbobhemphill on IG. It shows Neville's work in purple and their work in black ink. It's a little tricky to type up otherwise I would for ya. Maybe tonight. It involves PNW HP/NL1, Puck, PNW HP, NL1..
> 
> I did manage to get the Nepalese HP cross. Now I have two packs total for a decent seed increase. Bob always recommends 2-5 packs but easier said than done. The drops are very limited because they are keeping a ton of the seed to hunt through for upcoming projects. Only 150 packs released for Puck Bx2.


that number seems super low for the BX.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Feb 27, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I think I got the last pack of the Nepali x Puck HP BC1. I also wanted the Sensi Star x Puck HP BC1, but it was sold out
> 
> I got a pack of the Sensi Star x Puck HP BC1, and a pack of the PNWHP x Puck HP BC1 on the first drop.
> 
> ...


This was my thinking as well, of course we are assuming AK’s sensi star is fire (probably is)


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Feb 27, 2022)

insulintype1 said:


> that number seems super low for the BX.


That’s the number Mr Bob put up on IG I believe with the explanation the the plant just doesn’t produce many seeds.

By happenstance I woke up at 5:07 (CST) and rolled over and picked up the iPad to see if I could perhaps get in on the action but everything was already showing as sold out.


----------



## FrankiesHaze (Mar 2, 2022)

Lambda Genetics said:


> Did you get anything? Anyone know why these drops are so hard? This is the third drop I've lived through with Bob and Hannah and it's always like this


I share the Same feeling 

I’ve never had this much trouble In over 10 years .

hopefully we all have a chance to aquire these genetics in the future


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Mar 2, 2022)

Website software not designed to scale properly, or lack of infrastructure provisioning, causing the site to fail when receiving thousands of requests at once. Honestly, it can be avoided but even if the cart was responsive would likely sell out within seconds, or minutes.


----------



## Coldnasty (Mar 7, 2022)

Some Ten-Four about half way through bloom. Nose is earthy, musky but still developing for sure. These were 12/12 from seed pretty much which showcases their vigor and stretch(at least in my setup)


----------



## led2076 (Mar 7, 2022)

thanks for posting these. hope you update this with a smoke report. I was gifted 2 packs of ten four and 2 packs of lucky dog gorilla fume today. It will be a while till I get to either of them.


----------



## Coldnasty (Mar 7, 2022)

led2076 said:


> thanks for posting these. hope you update this with a smoke report. I was gifted 2 packs of ten four and 2 packs of lucky dog gorilla fume today. It will be a while till I get to either of them.


For sure! I will post the smoke report and final pics out of the glow of the hps when they finish up and cure. Actually really excited for these myself.


----------



## Coldnasty (Apr 8, 2022)

Coldnasty said:


> For sure! I will post the smoke report and final pics out of the glow of the hps when they finish up and cure. Actually really excited for these myself.
> [/QUOTE. The smoke I enjoyed the most of the 3 was the first photo. Really nice happy head/body high which surprised me tbh, I wasn’t expecting it to deliver both so well. The nose that was very earthy(even like mildewy basement lol) in first half of flower shifted to slight gassy lemon, pleasant but not cured yet so not final on that. All said I’m gonna be mono cropping this for a hot minute, I really love the high lol. I love it. Attaching a photo, took at 9 weeks in bloom. Only ran the one time so far so ideal time unknown.


----------



## led2076 (Apr 9, 2022)

Thanks for the update


----------



## OrganicInMo (Apr 15, 2022)

Got very lucky and scored a pack of Puck HP BC2 today. The PNWHP x Puck HP BC1 I purchased arrived yesterday. Waiting on Uncle Festers Skunk#18 that shipped yesterday. Now if Bohdi's DLA 4 comes in stock somewhere this weekend, and despite no RKS anywhere, I'll call it a successful 4/20 for what I was hopeful to find this week.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Apr 15, 2022)

OrganicInMo said:


> Got very lucky and scored a pack of Puck HP BC2 today. The PNWHP x Puck HP BC1 I purchased arrived yesterday. Waiting on Uncle Festers Skunk#18 that shipped yesterday. Now if Bohdi's DLA 4 comes in stock somewhere this weekend, and despite no RKS anywhere, I'll call it a successful 4/20 for what I was hopeful to find this week.


Skunk n' Honey from Stray was stocked at glg today; its not rks but the mom is Michigan Skunk x A1. That might get pretty close for $40


----------



## sugarkanesislandgrown (Apr 15, 2022)

Restock on a bunch of crickets and cicada stuff at seedsherenow for sale prices.
I ended up grabbing the light of Venus and ghandaddy.
Got a pretty solid crickets and cicada collection going including: Brood x, puckbc2, bubbleghan, ghandaddy and light of Venus.
I Grew out the brood x recently and it was fantastic.


----------



## sugarkanesislandgrown (Apr 15, 2022)

Also Bob was on the Adam Dunn show. Pretty good interview aside from everyone constantly interrupting the man.
But talks about the puck backcross projects, peshawar Pakistani, upcoming projects and more.
Check it out


----------



## OrganicInMo (Apr 16, 2022)

OrganicInMo said:


> Now if Bohdi's DLA 4 comes in stock somewhere this weekend


DLA 6, not 4. I have DLA 4.



Blueberry bref said:


> Skunk n' Honey from Stray was stocked at glg today


Thanks. I'll give it grow. I picked up the Blueberry/Malawi Gold x Mother's Milk freebie with it.


----------



## Cutkeeper (May 14, 2022)

puck bc2 
Fishbone feelers at 8 days maybe. 
the pucks are looking very consistent. Super squat slow growing bushes. Massive sawtooth fan leaves, super funky stem rubs. Really excited to hunt through f2’s. Getting ahead of myself thinking about crossing it with Bodhis “zap” Well as a pak landrace “hopar valley selection #2”


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (May 25, 2022)

From JBC Seeds News page:

WE EXPECT THE FOLLOWING NEW RELEASES, FROM *CRICKETS AND CICADA*, SOON. WE WILL POST HERE AS SOON AS WE HAVE AN EXACT RELEASE DATE/TIME: 
*NL* *X PUCK BACKCROSS 1 * | *NL1* *X PUCK BACKCROSS 1 * | *NL2* *X PUCK BACKCROSS 1 * | *88G13HP X PUCK BACKCROSS 1 * | *OG KUSH X PUCK BACKCROSS 1 * | * CHEMDOG 91 X PUCK BACKCROSS 1 *


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (May 27, 2022)

Seeds Here Now just dropped presale buy links for a lot of the Puck BC1 crosses. NL2 is already sold out.

I managed to snag Chem91, OG Kush, and 88G13HP. I am leaving the NL and NL1 for others since I just can't spend too much at this time.

Get em while you can. The site is dog slow.









Crickets And Cicadas Seeds | Seeds Here Now


Crickets and Cicada Seeds is a collaboration between Mr Bob Hemphill and HannahBoldt. Seeds Here Now is the top rated place in the USA to buy seeds.




seedsherenow.com


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (May 31, 2022)

From JBC:

Remember to set your alarms in the morning.

*05/29 *We expect the new *Crickets and Cicada* gear to drop Wednesday (06/01), at 4:20 AM, Pacific Daylight Time. 
*The NL crosses are in short supply and will be limited to one pack per customer while they last.


----------



## OrganicInMo (May 31, 2022)

Anyone with NL knowledge care to explain the difference between the NL, NL1, NL2? Which is the preferred cross?


----------



## Cutkeeper (May 31, 2022)

OrganicInMo said:


> Anyone with NL knowledge care to explain the difference between the NL, NL1, NL2? Which is the preferred cross?


Correct me if I’m wrong but I believe it refers to the distance away from the starting material (purest indica). So nl2 has been crossed twice, and so forth.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (May 31, 2022)

Cutkeeper said:


> Correct me if I’m wrong but I believe it refers to the distance away from the starting material (purest indica). So nl2 has been crossed twice, and so forth.


I thought it was how Greg McAlister originally bred Northern Lights, he classified the phenos he selected by how Indica / Sativa they were. #1 most Indica, #5 most Sativa.

My memory is hazy so I don't remember exactly. Maybe it is more complicated than this due to hybrids and other people in Seattle involved.


----------



## TugthePup (May 31, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> I thought it was how Greg McAlister originally bred Northern Lights, he classified the phenos he selected by how Indica / Sativa they were. #1 most Indica, #5 most Sativa.
> 
> My memory is hazy so I don't remember exactly. Maybe it is more complicated than this due to hybrids.


NL went from #1-#10 or 11 but this was the numbering system from the lore I heard. I also heard the NL is the #1 x #5 but the best option woud be to ask Bob on insta


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (May 31, 2022)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B5o5FyChx7h/

and









Breeding the Culture: The Northern Lights Crew - Beard Bros Pharms


The Northern Lights Crew played an instrumental role in revolutionizing cannabis cultivation, breeding, genetics, and culture.




beardbrospharms.com






He seems to say the NL5 is a Hawaiian Sativa x Steve Murphy's Afghani

The NL1 is 100% Indica type. I am starting to think it is nothing more than Steve Murphy's original Afghani?

NL2 is a hybrid of The Indian (Afghani hybrid) x Steve's Afghani.


> Northern Lights is not a single variety, it is a set of hybrids created by the Northern Lights Crew by crossing Steve Murphy’s Afghani to a number of varieties. The numeric system used to name the Northern Lights varieties 1-11 was based on their size and trait expression with the lowest numbers representing the most pure Afghan and the highest numbers representing the most narrow-leaf equatorial drug types.


----------



## mindriot (May 31, 2022)

OrganicInMo said:


> Anyone with NL knowledge care to explain the difference between the NL, NL1, NL2? Which is the preferred cross?


 Someone asked him on IG:

"NL1 is more indica, shorter and NL2 has a bit of stretch 
the NL was just called NL if I had to guess it’s NL5"


----------



## TugthePup (Jun 1, 2022)

Damn missed out on NL1


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jun 1, 2022)

Dang those NL crosses sold out quick but I managed to snag all three.

I guess it pays to get up at the butt crack of dawn.


----------



## Radicle420 (Jun 1, 2022)

> Damn missed out on NL1


Same had it in the cart, but not fast enough. Guess I'll settle on the 88g13/hp x Puck.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jun 1, 2022)

I had said I couldn't spend too much but I guess I lied to myself, LOL.

The FOMO is real with these.


----------



## TugthePup (Jun 1, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> I had said I couldn't spend too much but I guess I lied to myself, LOL.
> 
> The FOMO is real with these.


I was too afraid to putbanything else in my cart lol oh well. Doc D has Sensai Star crosses. For $30....


----------



## Radicle420 (Jun 1, 2022)

Yes! grabbed the last NL1/Puck from Labyrinth. These drops are so stressful!


----------



## Stink Floyd (Jun 1, 2022)

Stressful and early is not the best combo. Like, give me that adrenaline rush then immediately back to sleep lol.

Does anyone know how many packs of the Puck crosses seedbanks are getting on average? I know the last go around there were 150 packs total of the BC2, but it seems the others are low numbers too.


----------



## OrganicInMo (Jun 1, 2022)

Thanks for the info everyone. I picked up the NL, NL1 and Chem91 crosses.


----------



## Brawndo G (Jun 1, 2022)

OrganicInMo said:


> Anyone with NL knowledge care to explain the difference between the NL, NL1, NL2? Which is the preferred cross?


Seeds here now has great descriptions of all the crosses from the latest drop.

@GrownAtHighAltitude nailed the descriptions of northern lights afaik



GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> He seems to say the NL5 is a Hawaiian Sativa x Steve Murphy's Afghani
> 
> The NL1 is 100% Indica type. I am starting to think it is nothing more than Steve Murphy's original Afghani?
> 
> ...


When matt riot and that other dude interviewed seattle greg, he said nl1 was a cross of steve murphy's afghan and a mazar-i-sharif that nevil collected. It's hard to know the truth when greg has alzheimers and everyone with his seeds tells a slightly different story.


----------



## insulintype1 (Jun 2, 2022)

Pastry Chef - Just before Chop second run of a nice keeper I found. This plant is a favorite with my friends. Reeks to high heaven hits like Mack truck. Super Dense buds when dry. Not the most long lasting high but that first 30 mins will sit you down.


----------



## insulintype1 (Jun 2, 2022)

Sense Star x Puck 1 & 2. First run of these 2. They look great other than I had them in 3 gallons for a touch too long. They have been moved into 7 Gals. Excited to try them.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Jun 2, 2022)

Brawndo G said:


> Seeds here now has great descriptions of all the crosses from the latest drop.
> 
> @GrownAtHighAltitude nailed the descriptions of northern lights afaik
> 
> ...


 Alzheimer's, that's news to me.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Jun 2, 2022)

insulintype1 said:


> Sense Star x Puck 1 & 2. First run of these 2. They look great other than I had them in 3 gallons for a touch too long. They have been moved into 7 Gals. Excited to try them.


What's the nose on them so far?


----------



## insulintype1 (Jun 2, 2022)

MickeyBlanco said:


> What's the nose on them so far?


Skunk but they are only a month into flower so not super stinky. I will have to report back in a week or 2 when they really get going.


----------



## Brawndo G (Jun 2, 2022)

MickeyBlanco said:


> Alzheimer's, that's news to me.


I can't confirm if that's true, but I've heard it from more than one person.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Jun 2, 2022)

Congrats to crickets and cicadas seed company. So much praise on this episode for the work coming out this year. 








Episode 70 - Breeder Awards 2021 - 2022 Ft James Bean & Mr Bob Hemphill


Its that time of the year my friends, long overdue, very long overdue! This episode will capture the past 16 months as we are a little delayed on these awards however I think your going to enjoy it! h




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Stink Floyd (Jun 2, 2022)

Cutkeeper said:


> Congrats to crickets and cicadas seed company. So much praise on this episode for the work coming out this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can’t wait to see the the Master Kush BX and Sensi Star BX to the Brood X he has going.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Jun 3, 2022)

I've been holding off from popping the sensi star x puck. NO MORE, a lot of my unanswered questions have been answered in that potcast that was posted.


----------



## bodhipop (Jun 4, 2022)

TugthePup said:


> Damn missed out on NL1


Hey brother.. my order got cancelled today so there may be one in stock if you keep an eye out.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Jun 5, 2022)

A couple Puck bc2.not sure how to describe the smell.


----------



## OrganicInMo (Jun 7, 2022)

My NL package arrived today. This will be my next lineup in flower, including Brood X which is currently in storage. Throwing the Star Fucker in for another Sensi cross (Sensi x 91 Chem BX2). Unfortunately, the flower room won't be available for another 6-8 weeks, so I'm looking at October before these are ready to enjoy.





Here's the current run in flower with a couple of C & C strains. I had an Overkill male with a stem rub that was just rank, 5/8 stem and excellent structure. I'll be keeping the clone of him.

Bohdi - Mother's Hashplant Remix
Bohdi - Dragon's Milk
Copa - GSD F6
Crickets & Cicada - Overkill
Crickets & Cicada - Lights of Venus
Dominion - Dominion G
Top Dawg - NYC Chem F2
Lucky Dog - Hunza Valley 91
Omureta - Thousand Oaks F5
Omureta - Fire Creek F5


----------



## OrganicInMo (Jun 8, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B5o5FyChx7h/
> 
> and
> ...



I found this from 2014 on a Mr. Nice forum. This quote is on page 2:

"Aloha, The 11 packets of seed Nevil received were graded the #1 ,2, 3, were 100% indica, #5 the clone I traded Herbie Nelson for was 50% Afghani & 50% Hawaiian sativa. The others #6-#11 were crosses with Columbian, Thai, and Mexican Sativas. Nevil then sold out to Ben, became partners with Arjan, and then hooked up with the Mr. Nice Crew."






Northern lights#1 vs. northern lights #5


Can someone give me some insight as how #1 differs from #5, I'm really interested in MNS Ortega I know it's a cross of the mentioned strains. I'm not being lazy and not researching for the info but you guys know there's a dozen different strains with the same names I would just like to maybe...



mrnice.nl


----------



## insulintype1 (Jun 9, 2022)

MickeyBlanco said:


> What's the nose on them so far?


I'm getting heavy Garlic, Black Pepper and Skunk.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jun 15, 2022)

Just received a shipment from SeedsHereNow for the presale beans I ordered. Was supposed to get the Chem91, G13HP, and OG Kush x Puck BC but all I got in the package was a Crickets and Cicadas sticker, some freebie beans from a no-name seed co, promo material from the seedbank, and a raffle ticket for some unrelated giveaway.

I called SHN customer support and they're trying to track it down. They said they recently moved their distribution to Oklahoma.

The fact that the seeds are not there is a little concerning to me.


I received my JBC order with all 3 NL crosses just fine last week.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jun 15, 2022)

I got a notification that they are re-processing my order, so at least they are working on it.

Still...


----------



## Cutkeeper (Jun 20, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> I got a notification that they are re-processing my order, so at least they are working on it.
> 
> Still...


Very unfortunate, I have also had better experiences overall with jbc rather than shn. Only issue I’ve had was with the post sending my envelope to the wrong address/state…


----------



## Cutkeeper (Jun 20, 2022)

Puck bc2 33 days from flip. These phenos are showing much less hair than their sisters


----------



## Radicle420 (Jun 26, 2022)

Garlic Dog Outside 100% Organic. This thing reeks of funk... can't wait to see how she does in flower! Anyone else grown out the garlic dog? Just curious to hear others experience with her.


----------



## insulintype1 (Jun 27, 2022)

Sensi Star X Puck nearly done.


----------



## insulintype1 (Jun 27, 2022)

Radicle420 said:


> Garlic Dog Outside 100% Organic. This thing reeks of funk... can't wait to see how she does in flower! Anyone else grown out the garlic dog? Just curious to hear others experience with her.
> View attachment 5155039


I bought this one as well. Plan on running it this fall/winter. Keep us posted! Looks great!


----------



## Radicle420 (Jul 15, 2022)

Garlic Dog!!! Very lanky and stretchy with long internodal spacing that now has started to fill out within the past week.


----------



## Radicle420 (Jul 15, 2022)

*Kine Bud* (Maui Dog x (Chem91xPNWHP/NL1)) - Loving this for hoophouse production as it stays nice short and squat. Anyone have any more information about the Maui Dog used in this cross?


----------



## Radicle420 (Jul 20, 2022)

@Cutkeeper how are those puck bc 2 coming along? Shit was looking fire! I missed out on the puck bc, but ended up with PNW HP x puck, and Nepali hp x puck from that drop. So, I'm curious to see how your Puck bc 2 turn out.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Aug 4, 2022)

Turned out 


Radicle420 said:


> @Cutkeeper how are those puck bc 2 coming along? Shit was looking fire! I missed out on the puck bc, but ended up with PNW HP x puck, and Nepali hp x puck from that drop. So, I'm curious to see how your Puck bc 2 turn out.


really nice, I posted a couple plants on OG. Got a couple hairless phenos, one in particular was bald. Smells very strong of sour savory fumey funk. I will post some nug shots tonight. Currently doing an OP of the hairless phenos with 6 males, going to flower all the way and keep the best for breeding down the road.


----------



## Rigman (Aug 4, 2022)

Cutkeeper said:


> Got a couple hairless phenos, one in particular was bald


How many seeds did you pop to find the bald pheno please?


----------



## Cutkeeper (Aug 5, 2022)

Rigman said:


> How many seeds did you pop to find the bald pheno please?


Popped 2 packs, but you could get lucky and find one right away


----------



## Cutkeeper (Aug 7, 2022)

Some puck bc2 starting to cure


----------



## DaliGhozt (Aug 10, 2022)

Radicle420 said:


> *Kine Bud* (Maui Dog x (Chem91xPNWHP/NL1)) - Loving this for hoophouse production as it stays nice short and squat. Anyone have any more information about the Maui Dog used in this cross?
> View attachment 5164075


The Maui Dog used in this cross is a Chemdog bag seed found in a bag of Chem that came from nor cal, the seed was popped and grown out in Maui.


----------



## Radicle420 (Aug 10, 2022)

Cutkeeper said:


> Some puck bc2 starting to cureView attachment 5176532


Loving that purple fade on the nugs...looks DANK!! Would love to hear a smoke report?!


----------



## Cutkeeper (Aug 10, 2022)

Thanks,they were all pretty dank! That was the hairless pheno 
Onset: 5 ish minutes
Comes on pretty strong, has a disorienting effect. I find the focus in my vision disengaging as the rest of my face relaxes. Heavy eyes. This develops into a sense of movement within; as if each half of your body were a tectonic plate pressing inward to form a mountain. doesn’t disable you but will definitley make hard exercise a chore. Biggest effects for me have been the body high and the vision. Great sleep medicine as well.
Flower pressed at 200 f results in very saucy material. The taste is interesting, has a celery like thing with a burnt rubber base. Does it taste like candy? No… but it will get you faded


----------



## Radicle420 (Aug 18, 2022)

*Garlic Dog#1 -* This thing is huge, with stretch for days! I am hoping I have a warm enough fall this year to finish her out at her best!!?!*

Garlic Dog #2 - *This plant was planted a little late, replacing a male, in July. Looks to be a little earlier!
**


----------



## Cutkeeper (Aug 21, 2022)

Radicle420 said:


> *Garlic Dog#1 -* This thing is huge, with stretch for days! I am hoping I have a warm enough fall this year to finish her out at her best!!?!*
> View attachment 5183240
> Garlic Dog #2 - *This plant was planted a little late, replacing a male, in July. Looks to be a little earlier!
> *View attachment 5183244*


Those look amazing! I hope conditions prevail for you.

puckbc2 update: smell is now hovering around Worcestershire sauce and some kind of spruce I’ve never smelled before. Taste is beginning to lean toward mystery spruce ( not piney ).


----------



## Celticjack (Aug 26, 2022)

If anybody is looking for packs of Bubbleghan, Labyrinth has a restock of them .


----------



## Ph3n0Typ3 (Sep 8, 2022)

Nepalese hp x Puck day 42 12/12. Popped a pack of 14 seeds, 9 females. I will post some pics of the finished plants in a few weeks here, three of my favorites so far.


----------



## greatfern (Sep 9, 2022)

has anyone got into the Peshawar Pakistani OP seeds?


----------



## Celticjack (Sep 10, 2022)

Ph3n0Typ3 said:


> Nepalese hp x Puck day 42 12/12. Popped a pack of 14 seeds, 9 females. I will post some pics of the finished plants in a few weeks here, three of my favorites so far.
> 
> View attachment 5194869View attachment 5194870View attachment 5194871


Wow I tried like crazy to get those seeds the day they dropped. But no success They look amazing ! Keep posting updates


----------



## LunarMOG (Sep 11, 2022)

Celticjack said:


> Wow I tried like crazy to get those seeds the day they dropped. But no success They look amazing ! Keep posting updates


i got lucky and happened to fall asleep watching the Adam Dunn show.... just happened to wake up and they were doing a surprise drop of C and C on SHN.... pretty excited to get them started 

keep up posted ph3no


----------



## Learning1234 (Sep 11, 2022)

Anyone know if he’s planning on any more Puck work packs being released? Kills me I missed out on these.


----------



## Radicle420 (Sep 12, 2022)

Unfortunately, Garlic Dog #2 hermied so I had to cut them down today. I thought I could keep it at bay with just cutting out the males sac's, but it was a losing battle. During initial sexing I had put #2 in the male section, and then obviously thought I saw what were females bracts a month later so I planted it into the ground as I had extra room. She was flowering really well, but then I noticed bananas everywhere about a week ago. Anyways, plant never seemed stressed. I have two other Garlic Dog females that seem stable. I'll keep everyone posted.

P.s. - I'm not trying to "dog" on crickets and cicadas just talking to everyone about my experience. Everything else that I am running from them seems to be stable.


----------



## Radicle420 (Sep 13, 2022)

*Garlic Dog #1* - By far the biggest plant this year. Really starting to fatten up! Today I pollinated it with garlic dog for an F2.**


----------



## Ph3n0Typ3 (Oct 2, 2022)

Nep hp x puck bc at 68 days 12/12


----------



## Ph3n0Typ3 (Oct 2, 2022)

Nep hp x puck bc 68 12/12


----------



## LunarMOG (Oct 2, 2022)

Ph3n0Typ3 said:


> Nep hp x puck bc 68 12/12
> 
> View attachment 5206558View attachment 5206559View attachment 5206560View attachment 5206562View attachment 5206568View attachment 5206572View attachment 5206577View attachment 5206580


def some nice looking plants, quite a range in the structure... i wonder if those foxtailing phenos or the more nuggy sparkly ones will end up being better smoke... keep us posted on what you find please!


----------



## Duke Wellington (Oct 4, 2022)

Sensi Star x Puck bc1


----------



## Duke Wellington (Oct 5, 2022)

Hard to get good pictures of her. I'll try to get better ones. Any smoke reports on this one yet?


----------



## insulintype1 (Oct 5, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> Hard to get good pictures of her. I'll try to get better ones. Any smoke reports on this one yet?


It's good smoke. Has a very old school 90's kinda vibe going. Very indica dom. Grew it out in soil and rockwool.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Oct 5, 2022)

Very cool. Thanks man. I'll try tondona good report on mine once sampled.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Oct 5, 2022)

Puck update: Was going to a friends with a couple g’s of puck for a smoke. Lost it. Come home 2 hours later and my whole house reeks. I literally followed my nose right to the sack: it was in the laundry room down in the basement. This shit reeks y’all


----------



## insulintype1 (Oct 6, 2022)

Cutkeeper said:


> Puck update: Was going to a friends with a couple g’s of puck for a smoke. Lost it. Come home 2 hours later and my whole house reeks. I literally followed my nose right to the sack: it was in the laundry room down in the basement. This shit reeks y’all


She is a reeker and potent! Nice creeper high


----------



## Ph3n0Typ3 (Oct 13, 2022)

Seeds Here Now has a restock on a bunch of Crickets and Cicadas seeds, move quickly.


----------



## ChocoKush (Oct 17, 2022)

the tom hill haze f3 seed are way over priced. save 30$ or so and buy them cheaper at proseeds or seedbay.


----------



## Radicle420 (Oct 27, 2022)

*Garlic Dog - *Amazing pm and mold resistance on a super lanky branchy frame with medium sized nugs. She is going to be the last one harvested this year,. but battled the elements extremely well. Looking forward to smoking her soon!


----------



## Radicle420 (Oct 28, 2022)

*Kine Bud - *Grew her out in the hoophouse and ended up with only one female. Very pretty buds that grow on a short plant. Very resistant to pm, but struggled with stem blight. I did get to pollinate her to hold onto the line. I'll be back with a smoke report later.


----------



## Radicle420 (Nov 1, 2022)

*Garlic Dog - *From the hoop house. This plant had a little more extended foxtails then the plant outside. Same chemmy stank smell as the other!!! Seems like a great variety for hoop houses as there was no PM or mold at all on these plants. Just need the head room in your hoop as she stretches a lot, but seemingly worth it. I'll fill you all in with a smoke report when she is ready.


----------



## sdd420 (Nov 1, 2022)

ChocoKush said:


> the tom hill haze f3 seed are way over priced. save 30$ or so and buy them cheaper at proseeds or seedbay.


I got 22 beans in my pack so


----------



## Fresh8686 (Nov 3, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> Anyone know if he’s planning on any more Puck work packs being released? Kills me I missed out on these.


Yea, he's got the Puck BC3 releasing in late November. Plus, he'll be releasing Bubba x Puck BC2, Shoreline x Puck BC2, Skunk x Puck BC2, JJ's 95 Sensi Star x Puck BC2, and Wicks Sensi Star x Puck BC2 if they all do well in testing.


----------



## dgarcad (Nov 20, 2022)

anyone grow out Tom Hills Haze? Is it firee?


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Nov 20, 2022)

From JBC:


*-CRICKETS AND CICADA* 


 *TOM HILLS HAZE F3 HAS BEEN RESTOCKED AND IS NOW AVAILABLE.* 


 *WE EXPECT ANOTHER PUCK BX RELEASE ALONG WITH SOME PUCK CROSSES SOON AND WILL KEEP YOU UPDATED WITH THE DETAILS AS SOON AS WE KNOW ON THE NEWS PAGE OF THE WEBSITE.*


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 20, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> From JBC:
> 
> 
> *-CRICKETS AND CICADA*
> ...




I hope he has made enough seeds so they dont sell out in 5 minutes. The last crosses were pure fire. Some of the best stuff in years, and years.

I just bought 28 S1s if the Puck from El Jefe Gardens. I normally dont but feminized seeds, but I couldnt resist these. They are Pure Puck. They were really expensive. I plan on breeding some of them with the C&C PNWHP x Puck/NL1 BC1, and the Puck x Puck/NL1 BC1, and if I can get more of the Cricketts and Cicada this next drop will breed it to the Puck S1s. I also want to find a good Authentic Genetics Male Sk1 and breed it to the Puck crosses, and have some Sk1 x Puck seeds. Best stuff I had seen in 20 years back in the early 90s had a Nevile Hashplant x Sk1 used as a male, and Ive not seen anything since that tops it. I grew it for 6 years, but the feds got it in 97, and I got into big trouble. The female side of the strain I had was early NL5 x Haze, which AKBeanBrains has.


----------



## dgarcad (Nov 20, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I hope he has made enough seeds so they dont sell out in 5 minutes. The last crosses were pure fire. Some of the best stuff in years, and years.
> 
> I just bought 28 S1s if the Puck from El Jefe Gardens. I normally dont but feminized seeds, but I couldnt resist these. They are Pure Puck. They were really expensive. I plan on breeding some of them with the C&C PNWHP x Puck/NL1 BC1, and the Puck x Puck/NL1 BC1, and if I can get more of the Cricketts and Cicada this next drop will breed it to the Puck S1s. I also want to find a good Authentic Genetics Male Sk1 and breed it to the Puck crosses, and have some Sk1 x Puck seeds. Best stuff I had seen in 20 years back in the early 90s had a Nevile Hashplant x Sk1 used as a male, and Ive not seen anything since that tops it. I grew it for 6 years, but the feds got it in 97, and I got into big trouble. The female side of the strain I had was early NL5 x Haze, which AKBeanBrains has.


Have u grown the Tom Hill Haze?


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Nov 20, 2022)

Tom Hill has been discussing his haze over on Overgrow in the past week or so. He says you have to hunt through a LOT of plants to find the good 5% desirable cultivars. There is a lot of variation in the genetics. He did say his haze leans towards Thai influence rather than Colombian influence. I found that interesting.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 20, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> Have u grown the Tom Hill Haze?



No I havent grown it, but like GrownAtHighAltitude, like most Haze especially pure, you have to grow at least 10 females to maybe find 1 keeper. Maybe even several more.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Nov 20, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> No I havent grown it, but like GrownAtHighAltitude, like most Haze especially pure, you have to grow at least 10 females to maybe find 1 keeper. Maybe even several more.


Tom said his requires 100 and there will be only a handful of nice plants, and of those only maybe 1 truly special.

Maybe Bob drove the selection better, I am not sure. This one is not exactly the same as what Tom himself has.


----------



## dgarcad (Dec 7, 2022)

Serious question, what’s the puck? Also, what’s sensi star? What’s special about them?


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Dec 7, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> Serious question, what’s the puck? Also, what’s sensi star? What’s special about them?


Puck is also known as Skelly hashplant which is supposed to be pretty legendary, and good for night time. Supposed to be a cross between PNWHP and PNWHP/NL1.

The Sensi Star is a very old strain that is supposed to be narcotic and good for night time.

I think a lot of folks are chasing these for (mostly) pure indicas, or narcotic effects, that help people sleep better.


----------



## dgarcad (Dec 7, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Puck is also known as Skelly hashplant which is supposed to be pretty legendary, and good for night time. Supposed to be a cross between PNWHP and PNWHP/NL1.
> 
> The Sensi Star is a very old strain that is supposed to be narcotic and good for night time.
> 
> I think a lot of folks are chasing these for (mostly) pure indicas, or narcotic effects, that help people sleep better.


I guess what im wondering is what’s legendary about them? Is it the effect you’re talking about? I’m


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 7, 2022)

Nevil, who created the Hashplant strain that the Puck/Skelly came from, said the most potent weed he ever smoked was the Hashplant he created. Puck/Skelly was found in 87-88, and is still alive. There is also a sister to the Skelly. Its called Cuddlefish Hashplant.

Seeds Here Now had a drop today, and I almost missed it. Everything ws sold out by the time I got there except the Skunk1 x Puck BC2.

While I didnt have the pure hashplant back in the 80s-90s, I had a cross of late 80s- early 90s NL5 x Haze x Hashplant x Skunk1, and it was the most potent stuff I had seen since th eatly 70s. It would stand with any Thai, Santa Marta, Vietnamese, Panama Red. Any of it. I only saw 2-3 strains in all my life that could directly compare to it, and one of them was a Santa Marta Sinsemilla from 1972. It was the second seedless Id ever seen. The first was in 1970, and was Panama Red, though the Columbian was better.
I bought 2 packs of the Skunk x Puck BC2. I was wanting to buy 2 packs of the Puck BC3, and 2 packs of the Shoreline x Puck BC2. Along with the Skunk x Puck. But I was mainly wanting the Skunk/Puck BC2 because these are the same genetics as my NL5/Haze x HP/Sk1. The strain I had ued the male Sk1 x Hashplant. Plus I have 5 packs of AKBeanBrains NL5/Haze, and plan on finding the bst femal out of 5 packs, and breed it to the best males of the Sk1/Puck BC2, and try and recreate the strain I had in the 90s that the feds got. If I could recreate that strain, my seed buying days will be over. I lost the strain to the feds in 1997. I gave my partner 500 clones to put on his 1000 acre farm, and he got busted, and ratted me out, and they came and found about 750 more. Plus a flowering room. I grew it from 91-97, and never got burned out on it. Tired of the tase, and I got ripped every time I smoked it. I was pure choke. No way you were holing a hit in. It would tear your lings out. asnt safr to drive because if you hit it, and tried to hold it, it would also make you los your vision for several seconds, and then youd cough your fucking brains out for 5 minutes on 1 hit. Ive been smoking since 1967, and have yet to smoke anything that would beat it. A couple came close to being even with it, but noting beat it.
Id give $1000 for 10 seeds of it. At least. Everyone that smoked it said it was the best stuff they ever smoked. It would also make people paranoid, and many got sick from it. A friends girlfriend swears I out PCP in it, and is still ad at me, and wont talk to me 27 years later. She hates me. She had to sit by the toilet for 3 hours throwing up, and paranoid. And every seed of it was as good as the next. There was almost no variation. Every seed that produced a female, was as good as the next one. And to beat it all, it was dead ripe at 7 weeks, but outside it took until the 1st week of November to be done. Inside it was extremely fast. Even at 6 weeks it was devastating. Also I have clipped buds at 4 weeks and slowly microwaved them, and even at 4 weeks, it had a great taste, and would blow your head clean off. It was a medium producer, and was Narrow Leaf. No large leaves at all. Thin Stems. I assume it took its structure from Haze. The Sk1 being of only 5% deviation have it its consistency, and it tasted like the best Nepali hash god ever put on the planet. It had a intensely strong catpiss, floral smell whn growing, and would defeat any carbon filter. I also assume the NL5/Sk1, and Hashplant was responsible for it being done in 7 weeks, inside, and took its long photoperiod outside from the Haze.

So Im really stoked that I got 2 packs of the Sk x Puck BC2.

The Puck/Skelly clone along with its PNWHP mother, are the most sought after of all the Hashplant clone only strains. PNWHP has been alive since the early 80s. Puck since 1987-88, as is the Cuddlefish hashplant. Only thing Ive ever seen with the Cuddlefish HP is Dominion Seed Company Local Skunk. It has both the Skelly, and the Cuddlefish in it. It is also some really killer smoke.
Im guessing the Sk x Puck is from the same genetics as Dominion used in many of their crosses. They had several strains that used the Skelly x Sk1 as the male. Ive grown all of thm, and there were keepers in every pack. It also REEKS of catpiss. Though my older sister who doesnt smoke, says it smells like a Skunk. My wife says it smells like catpiss, though shes from Philippines, and they dont have Skunks there. She hates the smell of it!!!! She doesnt smoke.


----------



## dgarcad (Dec 7, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Nevil, who created the Hashplant strain that the Puck/Skelly came from, said the most potent weed he ever smoked was the Hashplant he created. Puck/Skelly was found in 87-88, and is still alive. There is also a sister to the Skelly. Its called Cuddlefish Hashplant.
> 
> Seeds Here Now had a drop today, and I almost missed it. Everything ws sold out by the time I got there except the Skunk1 x Puck BC2.
> 
> ...


that’s really informative man, thanks. I seen a bunch of older heads so geeked to be run these beans that I knew this had to be something special. I’m always searching for those back in the day strains that will put my buddies runtz and boofkies to shame. I’ll definitely be on the lookout hoping yo score a pack or two.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Dec 7, 2022)

JBC seeds will be the next place to drop more Puck. Just have to pay attention and set an alarm!

Also, it helps to go all the way through the checkout process in your browser and save your address and payment info. That way it's super fast.

The sites have been slowing down about 1-2 minutes after these drop, so you have to be on it. I wish it wasn't so hard..


----------



## ChocoKush (Dec 7, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> set an alarm!


do it 5-15 mins before the drop and be watching/refreshing the site if you can as some seed banks will drop them within that amount of time before they say they really be dropping and get sold out before the right time should be for the drop. seen it happen a few times


----------



## aFanOfThisCannabis (Dec 8, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> Sensi Star x Puck bc1


Nice plants! What was the high like on this cross?


----------



## aFanOfThisCannabis (Dec 8, 2022)

insulintype1 said:


> Sensi Star X Puck nearly done.


Beautiful job. Those buds are nice and plump. What was the high like on this cross?


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 8, 2022)

aFanOfThisCannabis said:


> Nice plants! What was the high like on this cross?


For me it is clear headed, whole body indica. Great muscle relaxation and pain relief, relaxing but not super sleepy unless you smoke a lot. I can easily accomplish tasks after consuming. There is also an introspective aspect that helps me not be such a jerk. The heady aspect is not confusing or racy. Very balanced.

I love this stuff and have been reaching for it more than the 15 or so other jars.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 8, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> For me it is clear headed, whole body indica. Great muscle relaxation and pain relief, relaxing but not super sleepy unless you smoke a lot. I can easily accomplish tasks after consuming. There is also an introspective aspect that helps me not be such a jerk. The heady aspect is not confusing or racy. Very balanced.
> 
> I love this stuff and have been reaching for it more than the 15 or so other jars.


To me, these are unique effects (in a good way) amongst most of the stuff going around these days. Much more refined medicinal effects than a lot of the hype hybrids out there.


----------



## aFanOfThisCannabis (Dec 8, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> To me, these are unique effects (in a good way) amongst most of the stuff going around these days. Much more refined medicinal effects than a lot of the hype hybrids out there.


That sounds amazing. I'll try to get in on some of that action on the Puck bc2 with sensi star. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## dgarcad (Dec 8, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> JBC seeds will be the next place to drop more Puck. Just have to pay attention and set an alarm!
> 
> Also, it helps to go all the way through the checkout process in your browser and save your address and payment info. That way it's super fast.
> 
> The sites have been slowing down about 1-2 minutes after these drop, so you have to be on it. I wish it wasn't so hard..


i learned the hard way when I tried to get apack of the Karma Sour D.Sold out before I could checkout


----------



## insulintype1 (Dec 8, 2022)

aFanOfThisCannabis said:


> Nice plants! What was the high like on this cross?


I have no real world experience with either strain individually. 

The high on the Sensi x Puck cross is a fantastic old school creeper, narcotic indica high. Reminds me a lot of the 4way I used to smoke back in my early 20s. Smoke too much and it will put you to sleep once you get passed the crazy head buzz (overdone this can be uncomfortable for some). 

My plants seriously reeked in Flower and still do when the jar is open. 

Great strain for evenings or if you don't have much to do. Both females I ran had very uniform growth. One smelled of straight skunk and garlic, the other skunk and vomit. Tastes of strong floral perfume inhale and black pepper exhale. I'd compare this strain to a good single malt scotch that is loaded with Peat. 

I ran this in both soil and rockwool, with great results. I would not recommend running outside in the Northeast. The plant was a pm / spider mite magnet. But indoors she grows great. 

Here it is in Rockwool.


----------



## aFanOfThisCannabis (Dec 8, 2022)

insulintype1 said:


> I have no real world experience with either strain individually.
> 
> The high on the Sensi x Puck cross is a fantastic old school creeper, narcotic indica high. Reminds me a lot of the 4way I used to smoke back in my early 20s. Smoke too much and it will put you to sleep once you get passed the crazy head buzz (overdone this can be uncomfortable for some).
> 
> ...


Great feedback and thanks for the heads up about over indulgence. Thank you!


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 8, 2022)

insulintype1 said:


> I have no real world experience with either strain individually.
> 
> The high on the Sensi x Puck cross is a fantastic old school creeper, narcotic indica high. Reminds me a lot of the 4way I used to smoke back in my early 20s. Smoke too much and it will put you to sleep once you get passed the crazy head buzz (overdone this can be uncomfortable for some).
> 
> ...


Hey man great report. I just wanted to mention that I conquer about the creeper aspect. Also that I haven't ran these indoors yet. My three females were outside and had very minimal PM or mold. In fact the only couple spots of mold I cut out were caused by caterpillars.


----------



## aFanOfThisCannabis (Dec 8, 2022)

Has anyone heard info on the differences between the sensi star v1 vs the sensi star V2 x Puck bc2 that are going to be dropped? On the speakeasy website they state the v2 came from wick family farms but I wasn't able to find anymore info.


----------



## Neuro76 (Dec 8, 2022)

aFanOfThisCannabis said:


> Has anyone heard info on the differences between the sensi star v1 vs the sensi star V2 x Puck bc2 that are going to be dropped? On the speakeasy website they state the v2 came from wick family farms but I wasn't able to find anymore info.


According to Bob the v1, which is the same one used in the bc2 cross is an old CA cut from TopDawg. Apparently the v1 carries more garlic notes and the v2 more metallic notes.


----------



## ChocoKush (Dec 8, 2022)

Neuro76 said:


> According to Bob the v1, which is the same one used in the bc2 cross is an old CA cut from TopDawg. Apparently the v1 carries more garlic notes and the v2 more metallic notes.


was there any info on the skunk that was used?


----------



## aFanOfThisCannabis (Dec 8, 2022)

Neuro76 said:


> According to Bob the v1, which is the same one used in the bc2 cross is an old CA cut from TopDawg. Apparently the v1 carries more garlic notes and the v2 more metallic notes.


Very interesting. Thanks for the information. Did you catch anything about the effects difference between the two?


----------



## Neuro76 (Dec 9, 2022)

Sorry. That's all I know from someone who asked him on IG.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 9, 2022)

While Im just guessing, but the Skunk x Puck may be the same genetics Dominion Seed Company used as the male on some of their crossess.

They used the Puck- Also AKA Skelly HP on their Granny Skunk, Dominion Skunk, Local Skunk, Munson, Beefcake D, Dominion Skunk, Polecat BX, A. Dominion Diesel, Hoodoo. Capital G. Rowdy Chem, Savage Headband, Skunkband V2. Supa Fky.
The Skunk originatd from 80s Original Sk1.
I got 2 packs from the drop at SeedsHereNow, and was lucky I got those. 10 minutes after I got mine, they were sold out. I was just looking through my emails, and saw that C&C had a drop there about an hour or so earlier. I also wanted to get the Puck BX3, and the Shoreline, but they were already gone. I had also planned on getting 2 packs of the Sk x Puck, so I was glad I at least got those. I hope I can get in on future drops.

Last spring when C&C had the first drop of the Puck/NL1 backcrosses, I got 2 packs each of the PNWHP x Puck/NL1. Sensi Star x Puck/NL1. Lebanese/Puck-NL1, Puck/Puck/NL1, Lebanese x Puck/Puck/NL1, and gave them to a buddy to F2 all of them, but keep all of them pure.

They all got through, and even seeded the stuff was killer. Some of the best stuff Id seen in many years. The plants were also especially nice structurally. The PNWHP-Puck/NL1 were probably the best structured pure Indica plants Ive ever seen. They were huge for pure Indica, and even given they were put out late. They got about 6ft tall, and just as wide, or wider, and baseball bat type colas. If you put these out early, and they have all the food, water, sun, and a large amount of soil, I would say you could get at least 3.5lbs per plant. These are really nice plants.

But something bad happened. I usually talk to my buddy most everyday, but sometimes got 4-5 days without talking. So I had tried to contact him for 3-4 days, and couldnt get an answer, same with another friend of ours. So the other friend went out to his home, and though his car was there, couldnt get him to answer his door. Also consider our buddy lives 40 minutes out in the country. So they called me and told me thy couldnt get Carl to answer, and could I come out. So I went out, and couldnt get him to answer his door. Also consider our friend was 72 years old, and had 3 heart stents.
So I forced my way through his front door, and he was lying on his couch with a blanket over him like he had been sleeping, but as soon as I saw him, I knew he was dead, and had been for a few days. He was purple Black, and bloated. From his face to his legs. It was a sight I wont soon forget.
So I didnt go in because I didnt want to get accused by the cops of tampering with anything.
So we called the Coroner, and the coroner, and the cops came out there, and got his body. My buddy also liked to collect old cars, and restore them. And we were standing behind one of the cars, and I could smell weed. The smell was coming from the trunk. But my buddy also had probably 1-2 lbs of the seeds he had made, and we were going to split. So I assume the cops got all the seeds, and what weed he had. So I lost both buddy, and shit load of seeds.
I had also given him other seeds to make more seeds. 2 packs each of the following.
AKBeanBrains NL5 x Haze, Authentic Genetics NL2, AG Pure Haze, AG Sk1, AKBB NL1, AG NL5. Jaws Cherry AK47.

I also gave him 50 seeds each of Dominion Skunk, Local Skunk, Granny Skunk, as I had made seeds from these strains 2 years ago. And these 3 strains are also KILLER, though they wont get as big as the C&C gear. The best plants of thse strains are second to none. I had a friend come in that lives in Colorado 2 years ago, and smoked some of the Local Skunk with him, and he said it was the best weed he ever smoked.

So he had a shit ton of seeds. 10s of thousands. I dont really know the wight of all the seeds, but he had told me he had never had so many seeds. He had also been growing since 1979. And he said this was the mother load for seeds.
I didnt get to smoke any of it, but he said even seeded, it would blow your head of, and was really lung buster. He also said it was the largest amount of top quality genetics he had ever had, and he knew his weed.

My plan is to get the best couple males from the Skunk/Puck/NL1, and breed it to the AKBeanBraiins NL5 x Haze.

I had a cross of original 80s-90s NL% x Haze x Nevils Hashplant/ 80s Skunk 1, and grew it from 1991-1997, and the feds got it. iT WAS THE BEST STUFF i HAD SEEN IN 20 YEARS. As good or better than the best Thai, Columbian, Vietnamese, Panama Red, Oaxacan. Better than any of it, as was the taste of it. It wtasted like the finest Nepali Hash that was ever put on earth. was total lung buster, and was extremely paranoia inducing in some people. 1-2 hits and some people couldnt drive. One friends exgirlfrien is still mad at me because she swears I put PCP in it. Says weed cant get that strong. It made her sick for almost 4 hours, gagging, and dry heaving. She hates me 27 years later.
So Im trying to recreate that strain. 
My buddy that passed I had also given thos seed in he 90s, and he agreed it was the best stuff he ever saw, but it got all crossed up, and he didnt keep it pure. It was also late outside. 1st week of November, but inside it was done in no longer than 7 weeks. You could even pick buds at 4 weeks, and microwave them on defrost, and it would blow your head clean off. So you could even take this stuff early, and would be better than anything anyone else had. You could take it at 6 weeks, and nobody would ever know it was taken a week early. Only thing suffered was the yield. It was also narrow leaf, and very thin stems, so structurally it took after the Haze. I was weird though that it was done so fast inside, but really late outside. I guess once the flowering photo period was triggered, it flowered like crazy. Just outside it was late to be triggered, but going from 24 hours veg, to 12 hours all at once really triggere the photo response. Outside it didnt start flowering until the 1st week in September.

But now at least Ive got both the Male, and Female genetics that my old strain had. Now the trick is to find a male and female that really click together. I already bought 5 packs of the AG NL5 x haze to look for the best female. That would be about 25 females if all the seed germinated, and it was 50/50 M/F. Id really like to go through about 200 females at a minimum, but its hard to do. Also I will give these genetics to a buddy to go through, and pick th best ones, as Im not doing anything, but this buddy and I have been doing things together since the late 70s. So he is well trusted, and knows his weed. I also gave him those old genetics I had, and when he used to sell some to his friends, he lost customers, because they said the weed was to strong. They wanted weed to come home to and relax after work. This stuff had them pacing, and looking out the curtains, to make sure the cops werent out there.


----------



## mindriot (Dec 9, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> But something bad happened. I usually talk to my buddy most everyday, but sometimes got 4-5 days without talking. So I had tried to contact him for 3-4 days, and couldnt get an answer, same with another friend of ours. So the other friend went out to his home, and though his car was there, couldnt get him to answer his door. Also consider our buddy lives 40 minutes out in the country. So they called me and told me thy couldnt get Carl to answer, and could I come out. So I went out, and couldnt get him to answer his door. Also consider our friend was 72 years old, and had 3 heart stents.
> So I forced my way through his front door, and he was lying on his couch with a blanket over him like he had been sleeping, but as soon as I saw him, I knew he was dead, and had been for a few days. He was purple Black, and bloated. From his face to his legs. It was a sight I wont soon forget.
> So I didnt go in because I didnt want to get accused by the cops of tampering with anything.
> So we called the Coroner, and the coroner, and the cops came out there, and got his body. My buddy also liked to collect old cars, and restore them. And we were standing behind one of the cars, and I could smell weed. The smell was coming from the trunk. But my buddy also had probably 1-2 lbs of the seeds he had made, and we were going to split. So I assume the cops got all the seeds, and what weed he had. So I lost both buddy, and shit load of seeds.
> ...


 Sorry about your friend. You can always get more seeds, friendships are a lot harder to replace.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 9, 2022)

mindriot said:


> Sorry about your friend. You can always get more seeds, friendships are a lot harder to replace.


Yes, I will never replace him. We also played alot of music together. We also had a buddy that was the lead singer for The Joe Perry Project when Joe first split from Arrowsmith. He sang on the album Let the Music Do the Talking. His name was Ralph Morman. He also sang for Savoy Brown, BUX, and Angel. He was a wild one. Perry ended up kicking him out because of partying. When they first started touring, Ralph was almost 2 hours late to the gig, and they finally tracked Ralph down. The dude was thumbing to the gig, got picked up by some partiers, and was on the side of the road drinking, and snorting coke. He was 100 miles away, and Joe had to get a helicopter, and get Ralph. This was also when Joe was trying to straighten up, and his wife was really pissed. She told Ralph 3 strikes and youre out, and Ralph used up those 3 strikes, and he was kicked out. This is also documented in Joe Perrys Biography. He did say Ralph to him, was the second best R&R singer next to Tyler. My buddy was a bit older than me. He was 72, and Im 64. I knew him since 1972. My buddy that died played in a band with Ralph called the Outcasts in the late 60s. Ralph was also from our hometown. My sister went to school with his wife.
Ralph passed about 7 years ago from Prostate Cancer. He partied until the end.

This is a song they did in 69. Ralph ws supposed to sing on this song, but was out partying, and didnt make the trip to Cincinatti to sing. He was very unreliable, and he wasted what could have been a very successful career. But alcohol, and coke were his downfalls.

Singing on this was Alfred Collinsworth. He was usually the backup singer, as was my buddy Carl Hackney. Dick Hawkens was the original Bass player but passed very early on, and was replaced by my buddy Carl Hackney. When they went to NYC in 69, the cops caught Carl with 2 joints, and put him in Rikers Island for a month, and then when he went to court, let him go. To say the least it was a bad experience. All of them have passed except Al Collinsworth, and Ronnie Gibson. Neither one of them even smokes anymore, and havent for decades. Ronnie is a monster guitar player.
Ronnie didnt like the sound of his guitar on this, but it is what the producer wanted. 
I was the one that alerted Ronnie, and Als brother Larry to Carls death. Larry, Carl, Terry Lowe, and Alfred went on to play together in a band called Appalachian Mainline, and opened for several famous acts. James Gang being one of them. The Outcasts had the same manager as the Lovin Spoonful/John Sebastian.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Dec 9, 2022)

Crickets & Cicada – Regenerative Seed Co







www.regenerativeseeds.com





More Puck drops


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 9, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Crickets & Cicada – Regenerative Seed Co
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just tried to buy 2 packs of the Puck, and thy declined the Credit Card for some reason. Ive got over $1000 in the account.

Sucks, now the Puck is out of stock!!!!


----------



## Celticjack (Dec 9, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Crickets & Cicada – Regenerative Seed Co
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just able to get 1pack of puck, and lucky enough to get 1pack from SHN too


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 9, 2022)

I got 2 packs of the Skunk x Puck from SHN. But also wanted Puck, amd Shoreline. I had 2 packs of the Puck in my cart at Regenerative, but Shoreline was sold out. Credit Card Declined. The Puck was sold out 2 minutes later.


----------



## raggyb (Dec 10, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Yes, I will never replace him. We also played alot of music together. We also had a buddy that was the lead singer for The Joe Perry Project when Joe first split from Arrowsmith. He sang on the album Let the Music Do the Talking. His name was Ralph Morman. He also sang for Savoy Brown, BUX, and Angel. He was a wild one. Perry ended up kicking him out because of partying. When they first started touring, Ralph was almost 2 hours late to the gig, and they finally tracked Ralph down. The dude was thumbing to the gig, got picked up by some partiers, and was on the side of the road drinking, and snorting coke. He was 100 miles away, and Joe had to get a helicopter, and get Ralph. This was also when Joe was trying to straighten up, and his wife was really pissed. She told Ralph 3 strikes and youre out, and Ralph used up those 3 strikes, and he was kicked out. This is also documented in Joe Perrys Biography. He did say Ralph to him, was the second best R&R singer next to Tyler. My buddy was a bit older than me. He was 72, and Im 64. I knew him since 1972. My buddy that died played in a band with Ralph called the Outcasts in the late 60s. Ralph was also from our hometown. My sister went to school with his wife.
> Ralph passed about 7 years ago from Prostate Cancer. He partied until the end.
> 
> This is a song they did in 69. Ralph ws supposed to sing on this song, but was out partying, and didnt make the trip to Cincinatti to sing. He was very unreliable, and he wasted what could have been a very successful career. But alcohol, and coke were his downfalls.
> ...


catchy tune


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 11, 2022)

I was trying to keep an ear to the ground for this drop too, missed it completely! Sheesh!


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Dec 11, 2022)

There is still one more to come from JBC


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Dec 11, 2022)

JBC drop on Tuesday 12/13 at 7:10am Pacific.


----------



## Ph3n0Typ3 (Dec 11, 2022)

Labyrinth Seed Co just dropped as well


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 11, 2022)

I just got 2 packs of the Puck BC3 from Labyrinth. I was also going to get the Shoreline cross, but I bought 2 packs of Sour Diesel IBL Yesterday from Katsu, and I just didnt want to spend $760 on seeds right now.


----------



## Powers piglet (Dec 11, 2022)

Regards Jimi...got one of each (SD IBL & Puck BX3) on account of your post.


----------



## Powers piglet (Dec 11, 2022)

I've never done a pollen chuck but that puck has me interested in looking through a grip of seeds.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 11, 2022)

Powers piglet said:


> I've never done a pollen chuck but that puck has me interested in looking through a grip of seeds.


I did some chuckin with a Sensi Star x Puck bc1 male that smelled strong, had big floral clusters and great structure. I'm stoked to eventually pop a bunch. Or at least pass them to some good growers.


----------



## bodhipop (Dec 11, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> I did some chuckin with a Sensi Star x Puck bc1 male that smelled strong, had big floral clusters and great structure. I'm stoked to eventually pop a bunch. Or at least pass them to some good growers.


nice, how many females did you dust?


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 11, 2022)

bodhipop said:


> nice, how many females did you dust?


Three females of the SS x Puck, one Mendo Purple s1 and one Bubblegum x Zkittles


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 11, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> Three females of the SS x Puck, one Mendo Purple s1 and one Bubblegum x Zkittles


My problem is that I have a large amount of seed packs I want to go through and not a lot of time and space.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 11, 2022)

Looks like theyre all sold out at Labyrinth, except 2 packs of the Skunk x Puck. For me I wanted this cross about as much as the Puck BC3.

Best stuff Ive seen since the early 70s used a HP/Skunk cross as the male. It used a Haze x NL5 as the Female. This was in 91. Still havent seen anything that is its equal. Dominion Seed Company used this cross as a male in many of his crosses.


----------



## slacker140 (Dec 11, 2022)

Speakeasy sold out of around 70 packs of the puck bc3 in 10 minutes.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 11, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> Speakeasy sold out of around 70 packs of the puck bc3 in 10 minutes.


I guess that was for the VIP drop?


----------



## slacker140 (Dec 11, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I guess that was for the VIP drop?


Yeah, but they didn't release any of the others for sale, just the puck bc3. I wasn't gonna get any but now I've read so much about it the last few days and I don't have any crickets and cicada I had to get 1.


----------



## Celticjack (Dec 12, 2022)

SHN has the full drop up again on presale. I ended up getting shoreline as it was sold out last time. So got 2pks puck, a shoreline and a v1 sensi star


----------



## Buzzy1969 (Dec 12, 2022)

Labryrinth still has bubba (3 packs) and skunk (4 packs) available if anyone intrested








Crickets and Cicada Seeds


Rock N' Roll ain't noise pollution!




labyrinthseedco.com


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Dec 12, 2022)

Hurry 








Crickets And Cicadas Seeds | Seeds Here Now


Crickets and Cicada Seeds is a collaboration between Mr Bob Hemphill and HannahBoldt. Seeds Here Now is the top rated place in the USA to buy seeds.




seedsherenow.com


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 12, 2022)

Looks like SHN are getting a restock, and Labyrinth put a few more packs up for sale. 

SHN upped the price on them a bit compared to the first drop. About $23 more per pack, and youre limited to 1 pack each. 


I hope C&C keeps on working with the Puck, and crosses. Id like to see an 80s NL5 x Haze x Puck BC2-Puck BC3 x Skunk 1.

Would also like to see a 90s AK47 X Puck BC2-BC3. 90s AK 47 was the shit.


----------



## Celticjack (Dec 12, 2022)

The seed source has the new drop also


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 13, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> There is still one more to come from JBC


My dude! Thanks for that heads up, they just went live at jbc, swish for 2 packs of the bc3. My season was just completed! I’ll be dancing the rest of the day!


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Dec 13, 2022)

The listed price is 100 at JBC Seeds






Crickets and Cicada Seeds | JBC Seeds







www.jbcseeds.com


----------



## dgarcad (Dec 13, 2022)

Just scored a pack of the Puck Bx3. So excited!! Might do an open pollination for preservation purposes. Will this give me too much variation??


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 13, 2022)

Like a flash they were gone lol


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 13, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> Just scored a pack of the Puck Bx3. So excited!! Might do an open pollination for preservation purposes. Will this give me too much variation??


Bc3 should be fairly uniform, if successful it will be “cubed” and ideally true breeding for the traits that were selected.


----------



## Buzzy1969 (Dec 13, 2022)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> The listed price is 100 at JBC Seeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know what payment options they have other than mail in? Credit Card? Zelle?


----------



## slacker140 (Dec 13, 2022)

Buzzy1969 said:


> Do you know what payment options they have other than mail in? Credit Card? Zelle?


I use paypal. Just respond to the confirmation email asking for PayPal.


----------



## Buzzy1969 (Dec 13, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> I use paypal. Just respond to the confirmation email asking for PayPal.


Thanks for the quick response, Just emailed them.


----------



## sugarkanesislandgrown (Dec 13, 2022)

Was able to score 2 packs of the bc3. Also have 2 packs of the bc2 that dropped earlier this year. All in all have spent about 2 grand on crickets and cicada seeds in the last 2 years. My wife is thrilled with me lol


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 13, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> Just scored a pack of the Puck Bx3. So excited!! Might do an open pollination for preservation purposes. Will this give me too much variation??


No F2 those suckers!!!


----------



## C2F Exotic (Dec 13, 2022)

I was also able to secure a BC3 from seedsherenow. But im waiting on speakeasy for a hybrid and the bodhi drop! My pockets after all this will look dusty lol


----------



## dgarcad (Dec 13, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> No F2 those suckers!!!


When F2ing, I need to select a male and female, right? I’m hesitant because I don’t know jack shit about flowering a male.


----------



## dgarcad (Dec 13, 2022)

colocowboy said:


> Bc3 should be fairly uniform, if successful it will be “cubed” and ideally true breeding for the traits that were selected.


Sorry what’s “cubed”?


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 13, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> When F2ing, I need to select a male and female, right? I’m hesitant because I don’t know jack shit about flowering a male.


I would use all males and females, unless there are obvious crappy genotypes, in which case I would cull the crap.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 13, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> I would use all males and females, unless there are obvious crappy genotypes, in which case I would cull the crap.


This.


----------



## Buzzy1969 (Dec 13, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> I use paypal. Just respond to the confirmation email asking for PayPal.


Easy enough....Thanks! Just got my Skunk, Sensi V1 and Shorline crosses ordered.


----------



## Buzzy1969 (Dec 13, 2022)

Here's info on the skunk that was used: It’s a cut I got from my friend in upstate ny. It’s been around that area since the 80s, he got it from an old timer there. Structure like Xmas tree, yields crazy. Smells like skunky chemical pig pen goodness. She’s a really amazing cut.

Said if I were you I'd grab them.....So i did.


----------



## gddg (Dec 13, 2022)

Couldn't choose between de Puck bc3 and the Shoreline x Puck. When they dropped I grabbed a couple packs of Puck bc3, they sold out crazy fast! 

Hopefully they will pass customs so fingers crossed


----------



## sweetisland2009 (Dec 13, 2022)

I’ve got so much other gear to run that will last a lifetime so I was refrained in picking just one puck cross and after as much research as possible - scooped some of the sensi star v1 x puck from the JBC drop.

Hope the hype is real but it appears to be warranted hype at that


----------



## CWF (Dec 13, 2022)

Well, I had an alarm set and everything, slept thru it, forgot about it until now. Was hoping to score the Shoreline cross, but I'll get it next time. Already have the puck bx and sensi star cross from the drop a few months ago. Good growing to all that scored!


----------



## keifcake (Dec 13, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> I would use all males and females, unless there are obvious crappy genotypes, in which case I would cull the crap.


I was going to say the same thing, cull the weak ones if there are any and capture as much genetic material as you can, a single breeding pair is what has ruined a lot of once popular cannabis. 

After the open pollination, I'd then take the best 2 or 3 females and make feminized seeds with those to work through, preserving as many of your regular seeds as possible in case you need to dig back through them again.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 14, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> Sorry what’s “cubed”?


3 back crosses is considered a “cube” kind of like the volume formula is I think the reference. The science behind punnet squares says that the third back cross will have .88 of the selected traits, in theory.


----------



## dgarcad (Dec 14, 2022)

Y’all some bad ass mfs. Thanks for the advice. I’m hoping I can preserve this for future generations from my family.

Also hoping I can save some pollen. I have some packs of Sour that I’m super excited about. Sour D x Puck sounds like my type of thing lol.


----------



## Stink Floyd (Dec 16, 2022)

Small restock on SHN for some Puck BC3 and crosses.


----------



## CWF (Dec 16, 2022)

Stink Floyd said:


> Small restock on SHN for some Puck BC3 and crosses.


Thanks, Stinky! Grabbed a pack of the Shoreline cross.


----------



## BigRed469 (Dec 17, 2022)

CWF said:


> Thanks, Stinky! Grabbed a pack of the Shoreline cross.





Stink Floyd said:


> Small restock on SHN for some Puck BC3 and crosses.


Thanks for the heads up, I had assumed that I had missed out completely on the Puck. Just scored a pack.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 17, 2022)

Probably my favorite smoke right now. Sensi Star x Puck bc1.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 17, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> Probably my favorite smoke right now. Sensi Star x Puck bc1. View attachment 5238902


Looks exactly like its supposed to.


----------



## Powers piglet (Dec 17, 2022)

I bought a pack of SSv1 x Puck bx2 thinking it was ohio crew sensi star, it wasnt. I'll have to make room but I'll put few down when they get here.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 17, 2022)

I made f2s and will make more with the rest of the pack. For me this hybrid is awesome and has a ton of potential.


----------



## aFanOfThisCannabis (Dec 17, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> Probably my favorite smoke right now. Sensi Star x Puck bc1. View attachment 5238902


What's the high like?


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 17, 2022)

aFanOfThisCannabis said:


> What's the high like?


This is my favorite part about it. Keep in mind I don't smoke big doses. I take 2-4 puffs usually. This smoke is mood lifting, clear headed and highly medicinal for the body. Muscle relaxing and pain dulling. At my doses it does not make me tired but it does help me relax and fall asleep when I lay down in bed. In my experience and taste these effects are unique and desirable.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 17, 2022)

Another notable aspect of this flower is how well it burns. It's like incense. It lights and stays lit with a little flame, sometimes ypu have to blow it out. Then it burns very nice, similar to incense.


----------



## Powers piglet (Dec 17, 2022)

And that is exactly what many of us are looking for in a smoke.


----------



## sdd420 (Dec 17, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> Probably my favorite smoke right now. Sensi Star x Puck bc1. View attachment 5238902


Mine too , can you describe the smell? I can’t really describe it but it is nice. And will put you to sleep


----------



## sdd420 (Dec 17, 2022)

Sensistar v1 x puck bx


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 17, 2022)

sdd420 said:


> Mine too , can you describe the smell? I can’t really describe it but it is nice. And will put you to sleep


Hard to describe for sure. Maybe a tiny bit of lemon or citrus of some kind, earthy/clay, funky loud indicative cannabis aroma. If I break open a bud and stick my nose right in it, I get a distinct skunk spray aroma. The skunk spray is fading with age though.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 17, 2022)

sdd420 said:


> Sensistar v1 x puck bx


That looks a lot like my plant #3. I'll see if I can get a decent picture.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 18, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> Hard to describe for sure. Maybe a tiny bit of lemon or citrus of some kind, earthy/clay, funky loud indicative cannabis aroma. If I break open a bud and stick my nose right in it, I get a distinct skunk spray aroma. The skunk spray is fading with age though.


I forgot to include, strong, hot black rubber to my description.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 18, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> This is my favorite part about it. Keep in mind I don't smoke big doses. I take 2-4 puffs usually. This smoke is mood lifting, clear headed and highly medicinal for the body. Muscle relaxing and pain dulling. At my doses it does not make me tired but it does help me relax and fall asleep when I lay down in bed. In my experience and taste these effects are unique and desirable.


I just want to reiterate. This is really good medicinal cannabis. It is full blown indica in growth and effects. It as the pain relieving, relaxing effects, and is also clear headed. Not cloudy or foggy headed. You can keep a train of thought, read etc. This, for me makes it better than the vast majority of the modern commercial stuff.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 18, 2022)

Does anyone else have strain recommendations for people looking for clear headed, highly medicinal "indica" types?


----------



## aFanOfThisCannabis (Dec 18, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> This is my favorite part about it. Keep in mind I don't smoke big doses. I take 2-4 puffs usually. This smoke is mood lifting, clear headed and highly medicinal for the body. Muscle relaxing and pain dulling. At my doses it does not make me tired but it does help me relax and fall asleep when I lay down in bed. In my experience and taste these effects are unique and desirable.


Thanks for the feedback. Sounds like a great strain. I'm tempted to grab a second pack now of the Puck bc2.


----------



## CWF (Dec 18, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> I just want to reiterate. This is really good medicinal cannabis. It is full blown indica in growth and effects. It as the pain relieving, relaxing effects, and is also clear headed. Not cloudy or foggy headed. You can keep a train of thought, read etc. This, for me makes it better than the vast majority of the modern commercial stuff.


Glad I have a pack of that, too. I think it just moved to the head of the line for the next run.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 18, 2022)

CWF said:


> Glad I have a pack of that, too. I think it just moved to the head of the line for the next run.


I think you'll love it. I'm f2ing and pollen chucking the heck out of it.


----------



## CottonBrainz (Dec 18, 2022)

I couldn’t help it and grabbed a pack of puck bc3, I plan to cross it to my old school hash plant (PNW hash plant x 88 g13 hash plant)


----------



## ChocoKush (Dec 18, 2022)

have they said anything about which skunk is used yet in the puck bc3 cross


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 18, 2022)

ChocoKush said:


> have they said anything about which skunk is used yet in the puck bc3 cross


From this thread, a couple pages back...


Buzzy1969 said:


> Here's info on the skunk that was used: It’s a cut I got from my friend in upstate ny. It’s been around that area since the 80s, he got it from an old timer there. Structure like Xmas tree, yields crazy. Smells like skunky chemical pig pen goodness. She’s a really amazing cut.
> 
> Said if I were you I'd grab them.....So i did.


----------



## ChocoKush (Dec 18, 2022)

MtRainDog said:


> From this thread, a couple pages back...



wonder if these will be a sleeper,, seems no one is buying them as there is bunch stock left


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 18, 2022)

ChocoKush said:


> wonder if these will be a sleeper,, seems no one is buying them as there is bunch stock left


I'd bet they're good. But yeah people are probably skipping over them because it just says "skunk" in the cross. I bet if they hyped it up in the description and called it some 80's legendary skunk, people would've been all over it


----------



## ChocoKush (Dec 18, 2022)

MtRainDog said:


> I'd bet they're good. But yeah people are probably skipping over them because it just says "skunk" in the cross. I bet if they hyped it up in the description and called it some 80's legendary skunk, people would've been all over it


yeah that can be iffy when buying a cross when it only says skunk. as that can mean alot of things anymore.


----------



## Movement13 (Dec 18, 2022)

ChocoKush said:


> yeah that can be iffy when buying a cross when it only says skunk. as that can mean alot of things anymore.


Can wait till it drops again looks like it’s coming soon on labyrinth


----------



## BigRed469 (Dec 18, 2022)

Movement13 said:


> Can wait till it drops again looks like it’s coming soon on labyrinth


Just a heads up the skunk/ puck cross is still avaliable on SHN


----------



## BigRed469 (Dec 18, 2022)

BigRed469 said:


> Just a heads up the skunk/ puck cross is still avaliable on SHN


That's where I found My pack of puck bc3, some people orders didn't get paid for or got cancelled for whatever reason, and now they've been re listed


----------



## ChocoKush (Dec 18, 2022)

BigRed469 said:


> Just a heads up the skunk/ puck cross is still avaliable on SHN


Jbcs still has 17, cheapest place to get them to it seems


----------



## bpk419 (Dec 19, 2022)

Drop at Speakeasy


----------



## CWF (Dec 19, 2022)

Went ahead and grabbed a Skunk x Puck BC3 this morning from JBC to round out the collection. This time I actually remembered to use the RIU10 discount!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 19, 2022)

Skunk x Puck was one of the ones I wanted he most.

Probably isnt the same Skunk genetics, but Dominion Seed Company used a Puck aka Skelly x Skunk as the male in a bunch of his crosses. So the roles ar reversed. Dominion used a Male Skunk x Puck, and C&C used a Female Skunk, which is what I was really after. The best stuff Ive seen since the early 70s had a Nevils Hashplant x Skunk1 cross as the male. The female was a NL5 x Haze. I grew this strain from 1992-1997, and then a partner ratted me out, and the feds got it. If I could ever get this strain back, or recreate it, Id be done with buying seeds. I grew it for almost 6 years, and never got burned out on it. Never tired of the taste of it, and the high had no ceiling, and would last for hours a hours. Extreme lung buster, and more than a couple people said I put PCP in it. One of my friends old girlfriends is still mad at me because she thinks I put drugs/PCP in it. She got sick for 3-4 hours, and had to stay by the toilet to gag. 
Everyone that smoked it said its the best weed they ever smoked. I did lose some customers on it, because it was so strong. One hit would send you into a 5 minute coughing fit if you took even a medium sized hit, and tried to hold it. 
All the best weed I smoked back in the early 70s was lung buster.

Ive got 5 packs of AKBeanBrains late 80s-90 NL5 X Haze packs, and will find the best female out of those seeds, and try and find the best male out of the Skunk x Puck BC2. I may even buy a few more packs of the AKBB NL5 x Haze to have more females to look at. It would be nice to have 50-100 females to look at. More would be better, but space is at a premium.

I wouldnt sleep on the Skunk x Puck cross. I had previously planned on breeding the Authentic Genetics Skunk 1 Female to the Puck BC3 male, and produce my own HP X Skunk 1 cross but hopefully this C&C cross will allow me to not have to do that cross, though it may still be a worth while cross. Im sure the Skunk used for the C&C cross is a great plant, or they wouldnt have kept it.


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 19, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Skunk x Puck was one of the ones I wanted he most.
> 
> Probably isnt the same Skunk genetics, but Dominion Seed Company used a Puck aka Skelly x Skunk as the male in a bunch of his crosses. So the roles ar reversed. Dominion used a Male Skunk x Puck, and C&C used a Female Skunk, which is what I was really after. The best stuff Ive seen since the early 70s had a Nevils Hashplant x Skunk1 cross as the male. The female was a NL5 x Haze. I grew this strain from 1992-1997, and then a partner ratted me out, and the feds got it. If I could ever get this strain back, or recreate it, Id be done with buying seeds. I grew it for almost 6 years, and never got burned out on it. Never tired of the taste of it, and the high had no ceiling, and would last for hours a hours. Extreme lung buster, and more than a couple people said I put PCP in it. One of my friends old girlfriends is still mad at me because she thinks I put drugs/PCP in it. She got sick for 3-4 hours, and had to stay by the toilet to gag.
> Everyone that smoked it said its the best weed they ever smoked. I did lose some customers on it, because it was so strong. One hit would send you into a 5 minute coughing fit if you took even a medium sized hit, and tried to hold it.
> ...


Have you grown any of the AKBB NL5 x Haze? I have that and some of his other NL offerings. I don't think I've seen anyone grow the NL5 x Haze yet. And I agree, so many good options to cross with the Puck. My Sensi Star x NL is the most obvious choice I have going. But looking through my seed catalog, there's several others that would be good choices too. I didn't really consider the Skunk, but hell yeah that sounds great as well!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 19, 2022)

My buddy grew some of the AKBB NL5 x Haze this past summer, along with the C&C Sensi Star V1 x Puck BC, Nepali x Puck, PNWHP x Puck, but unfortunatly passed away before I could sample it, or get seeds. I gave him the genetics, and he had been smoking it, and said all of it was top grade stuff, even seeded.
He made 1000s of seeds. I haddnet heard from him in a few days, so I went to his home, and I knew he was home, but didnt answer the door. He had stents in his heart, and was 72 years old, and I thought something was wrong, so I forced my way through his front door, and found him dead on his couch. It looked like he fell asleep, and passed in his sleep. He had passed 2-3 days before I found him. I had to call the coroner and all that stuff.
So yes he grew the AKBB NL5 x Haze, and told me it was good, but I never got to try it myself. It was mainly an F2 to make more seeds for next year, to have more seeds for selection. These plants can get huge if started early, given alot of soil, and food and water. They can get 10 feet tall. They need alot of light to do right.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Dec 19, 2022)

This is a picture AKBB posted to IG of his NL5 Haze.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 19, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> This is a picture AKBB posted to IG of his NL5 Haze.
> 
> View attachment 5239681


So cool.


----------



## cleverpiggy (Dec 20, 2022)

If you could only get one pack. Which of these would it be, the BC3, skunk or the Sensi V1 X BC2?


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 20, 2022)

I'd personally go with the bc3. I have most of a pack left of the sensi Star v1 and it's my current favorite smoke. But I have the pack, pollen and f2s stored so I'm good on those .


----------



## Neuro76 (Dec 20, 2022)

cleverpiggy said:


> If you could only get one pack. Which of these would it be, the BC3, skunk or the Sensi V1 X BC2?


I would pick the Sensi personally, though I did pick up all of them this round. Can’t ignore the old school it brings.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 20, 2022)

Neuro76 said:


> I would pick the Sensi personally, though I did pick up all of them this round. Can’t ignore the old school it brings.


Ir was my first choice on the original drop and I dont regret it one bit.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Dec 20, 2022)

I skipped the Sensi Star crosses because I can get Sensi Star F4 from AKBB. And the same with Bubba Kush since I have the Berger cut.

I hope that isn't a mistake with the Sensi Stars...


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 20, 2022)

Id get the BC3 if I was only going to get one pack. Then you can breed it to anything you want to. AKBeanBrains has the original Sensi Star at F4, Authentic Genetics has the original 80s Skunk #1.


----------



## cleverpiggy (Dec 20, 2022)

The BC3 it is. I cant believe Speakeasy just restocked yesterday, great timing.


----------



## C2F Exotic (Dec 20, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Id get the BC3 if I was only going to get one pack. Then you can breed it to anything you want to. AKBeanBrains has the original Sensi Star at F4, Authentic Genetics has the original 80s Skunk #1.


Thats what i did, only bought BC3 and going to find a male to breed with


----------



## sweetisland2009 (Dec 20, 2022)

cleverpiggy said:


> If you could only get one pack. Which of these would it be, the BC3, skunk or the Sensi V1 X BC2?


I went with the sensi star v1 over everything


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 20, 2022)

C2F Exotic said:


> Thats what i did, only bought BC3 and going to find a male to breed with


Use all the best males, not just one. And the best females. Id Backcross all of them that are good plants.


----------



## C2F Exotic (Dec 20, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Use all the best males, not just one. And the best females. Id Backcross all of them that are good plants.


Good suggestion. Will do! so i can hunt through more.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 20, 2022)

C2F Exotic said:


> Good suggestion. Will do! so i can hunt through more.


Plus the more plants you an use, youll have more genetic diversity.


----------



## C2F Exotic (Dec 20, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Plus the more plants you an use, youll have more genetic diversity.


Mine will be here in a couple days! I will start them once my shoreline finishes up!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 20, 2022)

C2F Exotic said:


> Mine will be here in a couple days! I will start them once my shoreline finishes up!



Let me know how the Shoreline turns out/ Thats the C&C Shoreline x Puck BC2? I also bought some of them. I bought 2 packs each of the Shoreline, Skunk, and Puck BC3. I also bought 2 packs of Kagyu Sour Diesel IBL.


----------



## C2F Exotic (Dec 21, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Let me know how the Shoreline turns out/ Thats the C&C Shoreline x Puck BC2? I also bought some of them. I bought 2 packs each of the Shoreline, Skunk, and Puck BC3. I also bought 2 packs of Kagyu Sour Diesel IBL.


Im half way through and no I went with Shoreline genetics, shoreline im going to pop a new the pack with the puck. Im waiting on bodhis new drop and im going to get some stuff from akbb then im done buying seeds for a while lol


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Dec 21, 2022)

I will be really surprised if the Shoreline Bob has is the real thing. There are two (or more) main cuts going around as Shoreline.

One is supposed to be an old Sensi Seeds plant. It smells like nasty rotten BO. I'm supposed to get a cut of this soon. I suspect this is the one that is offered on Strainly for ridiculous amounts of money. It may also be the Shoreline pictured in Cannabible 3.

The one Shoreline Genetics worked with was the real skunk. It smells like burned rubber tires, rotten dead skunk, tiny hint of citrus/lemon. That is the elite cut from the 80's, originating down near Galveston, TX. It has a weird viney growth pattern (not like OG, different). This is one half of Shoreline Genetics' original Shoreline OG (Shoreline x Deadhead OG) cross that got Wes started (and I still have the cut). Since then he performed some more backcrosses to the original cut, and also bred stuff like Texas Roadkill. I'm not sure exactly what all he did.

I bought the Shoreline x Puck also and I'm curious to see which one it is.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Dec 21, 2022)

To add even more confusion, I once talked to Kevin Jodrey about "Mendocino Shoreline" which he confirmed is a real strain. He had no more details for me though. I smoked some of that 20 years ago from a farm up that way in the Emerald Triangle (delivered all the way to Texas), and it was some of the best smoke I've ever had. Put my head above my body like 10ft.

I've been also searching for details on that one for a long time too.


----------



## greenbean1029 (Dec 28, 2022)

With all the talk of how fast the puck sold out in the recent past, I figured the puck bx3 would have sold out by now. Theres 3-4 puck variations still in stock on speak easy and jbc


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 28, 2022)

greenbean1029 said:


> With all the talk of how fast the puck sold out in the recent past, I figured the puck bx3 would have sold out by now. Theres 3-4 puck variations still in stock on speak easy and jbc


They just restocked at JBC today, and the Puck BC3 sold out quickly. Looks like they put more up for sale. Seems like Bob made quite a few more packs of everything this drop, than the first drop earlier this year. I wish he would have also dropped more of the PNWHP x Puck that he dropped earlier this year. Theres 22 packs of the Puck BC3 left.


----------



## greenbean1029 (Dec 28, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> They just restocked at JBC today, and the Puck BC3 sold out quickly. Looks like they put more up for sale. Seems like Bob made quite a few more packs of everything this drop, than the first drop earlier this year. I wish he would have also dropped more of the PNWHP x Puck that he dropped earlier this year.


Man I’m glad he didn’t. I don’t need anymore ‘must haves’ ON TOP OF waiting for this bodhi drop. 
Made a purchase at glg, dcseeds and speakeasy this week, picked up both breedbay support packs, Katsu SD ibl, puck bc3, hazeman crackhead, bodhi Endor score, saints crossing, and pinball wizard.
I look at it as a long term investment to justify the money spent lol Money well spent


----------



## Movement13 (Dec 28, 2022)

So which will be the skunkiest puck bc2 mix the skunk cross or the shoreline? what kinda skunk was used for the cross?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 28, 2022)

Heres a description of the Skunk he used from a couple pages back,.

It’s a cut I got from my friend in upstate ny. It’s been around that area since the 80s, he got it from an old timer there. Structure like Xmas tree, yields crazy. Smells like skunky chemical pig pen goodness. She’s a really amazing cut.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 28, 2022)

greenbean1029 said:


> Man I’m glad he didn’t. I don’t need anymore ‘must haves’ ON TOP OF waiting for this bodhi drop.
> Made a purchase at glg, dcseeds and speakeasy this week, picked up both breedbay support packs, Katsu SD ibl, puck bc3, hazeman crackhead, bodhi Endor score, saints crossing, and pinball wizard.
> I look at it as a long term investment to justify the money spent lol Money well spent



I bought 2 packs of the Katsu Sour Diesel myself, and thought my letter got lost. I sent it on the 12th, and my last update was December 17th. I called the USPS Customer Service ast week, and they put a check on it, and gave me a number. I called back again today, and they told me to call the Tulsa USPS tomorrow. bout an hour later I got an email message the letter had been deliverd, and it was picked.

Im glad I didnt lose $250. It seems this month the mail has been a bit screwie, as I had a couple other letters that kept on going in and out of the same facility.

Ive got something you may be interested in, if you mess with S1s.

I dont usually mess with S1, or Feminized, but I couldnt pass these up, though they are expensive.

El Jefe Gardens on Instagram has Puck S1s for sale. $150 for 7 seeds. I bought 2 packs. I actually bought 2 packs from his buddy, but he sold out, but El Jefe still has some for sale.


Ive never seen Puck S1s for sale before. They are very rare, and I couldnt pass them up, even though like I said. I never mess with S1s, or fems.

He did tell me they are finicky. He says theres inbred depression, and not much variation, which I like theres not much variation. But at least he was honest about them being finicky, and hard to grow.

Anyone interested should message him on Instagram, and make sure they are still available. Im tempted to buy 7 more if theyre still available.

The address to send payment is
Ejg consulting
Po box 3831
Santa rosa ca 95407


----------



## greenbean1029 (Dec 29, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I bought 2 packs of the Katsu Sour Diesel myself, and thought my letter got lost. I sent it on the 12th, and my last update was December 17th. I called the USPS Customer Service ast week, and they put a check on it, and gave me a number. I called back again today, and they told me to call the Tulsa USPS tomorrow. bout an hour later I got an email message the letter had been deliverd, and it was picked.
> 
> Im glad I didnt lose $250. It seems this month the mail has been a bit screwie, as I had a couple other letters that kept on going in and out of the same facility.
> 
> ...


Glad you got your seeds. That’s always a hold-your-breath moment.
Those s1 are enticing for sure, but the fact he knows they are finicky, that’s not for me personally. Really cool of him to be transparent about it though, many many people would simply gloss right over that fact.


----------



## greenbean1029 (Dec 29, 2022)

Anyone know the difference between the sensistar v1 and v2 on speakeasy?


----------



## the real mccoy (Dec 29, 2022)

greenbean1029 said:


> Anyone know the difference between the sensistar v1 and v2 on speakeasy?


I believe the V1 is more garlicky and V2 has more metallic notes.


----------



## greenbean1029 (Dec 29, 2022)

the real mccoy said:


> I believe the V1 is more garlicky and V2 has more metallic notes.


Thank you. Mind telling me where you find this info? Can’t find any on either


----------



## bpk419 (Dec 29, 2022)

greenbean1029 said:


> Thank you. Mind telling me where you find this info? Can’t find any on either


It's been previosly mentioned in this thread and on the breeder's IG account.


----------



## greenbean1029 (Dec 29, 2022)

bpk419 said:


> It's been previosly mentioned in this thread and on the breeder's IG account.


Sorry, don’t have all day to search for an answer that may not be there, and not everyone has an IG. Just looking for a quick reference if there are any


----------



## bpk419 (Dec 29, 2022)

greenbean1029 said:


> Sorry, don’t have all day to search for an answer that may not be there, and not everyone has an IG. Just looking for a quick reference if there are any


oh ok ~ apology accepted.


----------



## pepe_le_pewke (Dec 29, 2022)

greenbean1029 said:


> Sorry, don’t have all day to search for an answer that may not be there, and not everyone has an IG. Just looking for a quick reference if there are any








Crickets and Cicada Seeds


Nice plants! What was the high like on this cross? I have no real world experience with either strain individually. The high on the Sensi x Puck cross is a fantastic old school creeper, narcotic indica high. Reminds me a lot of the 4way I used to smoke back in my early 20s. Smoke too much...



www.rollitup.org





You can search within a thread as well.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 29, 2022)

Regenerative Seed Company.


----------



## TtZoo (Jan 3, 2023)

Just managed to pick up a pack of the Puck Bx3 from SHN, could not believe they were still available. Being in the UK I've missed all of Bob and Hannah's drops. Cannot get over what an honour and privilege it will be to grow them. I take it the bx3 will be close to the cline and quite consistent? 

They will be in living soil but if anyone has any advice on what they like/don't like or time to be ready it would be much appreciated.


----------



## MtRainDog (Jan 3, 2023)

TtZoo said:


> Just managed to pick up a pack of the Puck Bx3 from SHN, could not believe they were still available. Being in the UK I've missed all of Bob and Hannah's drops. Cannot get over what an honour and privilege it will be to grow them. I take it the bx3 will be close to the cline and quite consistent?
> 
> They will be in living soil but if anyone has any advice on what they like/don't like or time to be ready it would be much appreciated.


I would expect good uniformity with a BX3. Would also expect these to be pretty easy going plants. Indicas typically are. Sativas are the real biatches IME.


----------



## ChocoKush (Jan 3, 2023)

MtRainDog said:


> I would expect good uniformity with a BX3. Would also expect these to be pretty easy going plants.


There is probably no hybrid vigor so veg time can be longer.


----------

